# New cheapo Chinese LED bike lights 2014 - please post info/link/review link here :)



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

*New cheap-o Chinese LED bike lights 2014 - please post info/link/review link here *

I started this thread to post some info about new Chinese lights. Feel free to post new lights here with link and a link to a review (here on MTBR or everywhere else) Let's keep it clean so we can get a good overview and info at one place ;-)


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

I am adding my 2 cents:

From FT site: XM-L2 T6 seems neutral white, output current 2.5A, battery pack 8.4V, Modes: Hi > Mid > Lo > SOS.

Depth 59.2 mm
Height 88 mm
Width 59 mm
Product Weight 271 g

Mates, finally with a proper bar mount 

$49.63 UniqueFire HD-015 4*Cree XM-L2 T6 3-Mode 2000LM Cool White LED Bike Light - black / US plug at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping

Also available at lightmalls for about $40.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

... and another one - a 7-UP that I have on the way to review 

From FT site: XM-L2 T6 seems neutral white, output current 2.8A, battery pack 8.4V, Modes: Hi > Mid > Lo > SOS.

Depth 60 mm
Height 94 mm
Width 60 mm
Product Weight 362 g

$73.83 TrustFire TR-D014 7*Cree XM-L2 T6 4-Mode 3200LM Cool White Bike Light - US plug charger at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping

Also available at Lightscastle and Lightscastle Amazon shop but for about $80-90









Review is here: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...t6-4-mode-3000lm-bicycle-light-lc-907810.html


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

feeling like I'm spamming today 

From FT site: XM-L2 T6, output current 2A, battery pack 8.4V, Modes: Hi > Mid > Lo > Strobe.

Depth 43.3 mm
Height 38.8 mm
Width 68.5 mm
Product Weight 176 g

Seems to have a nice remote control.

$60.35 TrustFire TR-D012 3*Cree XM-L2 T6 4-Mode 1200LM Cool White LED Bike Light - black at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping


----------



## allthegearnoidea (Mar 27, 2014)

i'm very impressed with this unit from DX.com especially when coupled with a std T6 xm-l cree light on the bars, 
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/pretty-good-cheap-flood-u2-xml-style-unit-906077.html

Really good useable flood light,


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: New cheapo Chinese LED bike lights 2014*

As for Chinese company I will not be using DX.com again slow delivery, slow response and no refund yet have been asked to wait two more weeks!

Getting the run around. 
Was hoping to see how good these new 2013/4 lights are.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I really like the idea of having this thread. I've seen a few different interesting lights pop up (like that Trustfire TR-D012 above) and didn't want to be posting up new threads for every new light.

-Garry


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks Garry! Everyone is welcome to post info here. I was little frustrated seeing new thread without a review for every light that newly appears 

Another stuff - the 7-up ugly one and little pricey too 

From FT site: XM-L2 T6, battery pack 8.4V, Modes: Hi > Lo > Strobe.

Depth 47 mm
Height 61 mm
Width 172 mm
Product Weight 420 g

$98.08 TrustFire TR-D013 7*Cree XM-L2 T6 3-Mode 3200LM Cool White LED Bike Light - US plug charger at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping









And a single led one:

From FT site: XM-L T6, output current 2.8A, battery pack 8.4V, Modes: Hi > Lo > Strobe.

Cable Length 70 cm
Depth 40 mm
Height 52 mm
Width 51 mm
Product Weight 114 g

$11.97 UltraFire MT-40 1*Cree XM-L T6 3-Mode 900LM Cool White LED Bike Light - gold at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

BlakeOrange said:


> This is one good choice.
> 
> 3000 Lumens 10W High Power CREE 3 Head XML T6 LED Bicycle Bike White Light Head Lamp 2 in 1 Aluminum alloy Waterproofing.
> 
> ...


I recently received a similar light (from ebay). It's just the single large middle light with the same parallel cell battery holder. It needs attention before I run it long. No thermal paste under the emitter, pill is solid but hardly makes contact to the body. I did not test current output. There is a light behind the button that always has power (IIRC it blinks every couple seconds) so you have to remove batteries when not in use. I mainly bought it as a host due to the 4.2v parallel cell arrangement.

-Garry


----------



## jtmanuel_rn (Nov 25, 2011)

the cree branded ones are the best choice for the bang for the buck category. i've been using a cree/assasin 101-T6 1200 lumen (800 lumen effective) flashlight with a bike mount. night trail riding have never been this enjoyable.


----------



## bhocewar (Mar 15, 2009)

@MK96
Seems like you represent Fasttech. Please stick to real reviews and not advertisements.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

MK96 said:


> And a single led one:
> 
> From FT site: XM-L T6, output current 2.8A, battery pack 8.4V, Modes: Hi > Lo > Strobe.
> 
> ...


Quite like the look of that. Any idea what the low power is?


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe it seems but I don't like to advertise FT or anyone else here. The TF D014 light is also available at Lightscastle (which is the one I get to review, it is available also on their Amazon shop). This thread is here for two main reasons:

1. to keep clean single light discussion dedicated threads from crap posted there.

2. to give clean info where can we find new lights and what is it like if the review exists.

I spent a lot of my time searching through FT, LM, LC, BG, DX, CNQG, KD sites to look what is new. To that date I was doing it only FT and LC site had some new lights so it looks like FT advert. Those new lights won't have a review very soon. But if you find a review of any light mentioned here anywhere feel free to link it.



bhocewar said:


> @MK96
> Seems like you represent Fasttech. Please stick to real reviews and not advertisements.


I am afraid we don't know much about these lights. They appeared just recently. When I find some reviews around I update my posts. If anyone can find a review just reply with quote to keep these up to date. Anyway I like that MT-40 too 



znomit said:


> Quite like the look of that. Any idea what the low power is?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

MK96 said:


> I am afraid we don't know much about these lights. They appeared just recently. When I find some reviews around I update my posts. If anyone can find a review just reply with quote to keep these up to date. Anyway I like that MT-40 too


Ordered.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking forward to see a small review and a couple of beamshots


----------



## diylighter (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone own one of these? SecurityIng® 2 x CREE XM-L T6 LED 3-Mode 1800LM Headlamp, CREE LED Lamp Headlight with Adjustable Base (No Battery) - Led Lights - Amazon.com

I recently purchased another, single-led headlamp and easily converted it for helmet use (elastic slips out, velcro goes in), so I'm tempted to try this one with dual Cree setup.

I've noted the runtimes for 2-cell lamps like the Gemini Duo and it seems that with 2 LEDs, you get a decent runtime and lumens if you run them off of max, as opposed to turbo/high mode on a single LED.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes I think Kir reviewed this somewhere around the lights & night riding forum. It is a Klarus BT-20 clone as I can remember.

Something from DX that has been mentioned in the SS X2 thread:

Power Supply: 1 x 12-18650 battery pack (13200mAh, 8.4V, 2 PCS in series and 6 PCS in parallel, included) - a good brick to carry 
Current: 2.5 x 9A :skep::eekster:
Actual Lumens: 6000lumens (I really doubt ...)
Runtime: 4~5Hour
Number of Modes	5 - Hi , Mid , Low , Fast Strobe , SOS

With the classic ridiculous cheap plastic mount :thumbsup: I saw some 15 XM-L torches around China so I am patiently waiting for a 15 led light 

SingFire SF-823 9 x Cree XM-L T6 6000lm 5-Mode White Memory Bike Light - Black + Red (12 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme









The 3 -clone that I am long being temped with. Seems to be the one among the smaller lights around and with XM-L2:

Current: 3 x 2500A ... hmmm no way
Theoretical Luminous:	3 x 800lumens
Actual Luminous:	3 x 400lumens
Runtime: 2.5Hour
Mode Arrangement: Hi,Mid,Low,Fast Strobe,SOS
Tailcap power switch, head side mode switch; Long press the mode switch to enter into fast strobe mode.

Anyway I like this light, UI is almost like MJ-880 clone.

WindFire 3 x CREE XM-L T6 1200lm 5-Mode White Bicycle Light - Red (4 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme









And the single XM-L2 with claimed 700 lumens and 2-3 hrs run-time 

MarsFire M06 CREE XM-L2 T6 3-Mode 700LM White Bike Light / Headlamp - Deep Pink (4 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

*3800 lumens for $27*

This is the best $27 I have spent. I have one on handlebar, and one on helmet. I just ordered a flood lens for the bar light, and will try it this week. I've pushed battery to 90 minutes on high (3 settings) and the back indicator was still green. Really my only issue is I hate the rubber band mounts - they wobble too much on technical terrain. I've tried gorilla tape around the base to hold it, but then it's hard to adjust. Now I have a rubber handlebar shim around the base, so the rubber band doesn't move.

Also I don't use the head straps. I cut them off, and mounted the mounting plate directly to my dedicated night helmet (Urge Enduromatic) with gorilla tape. Sorta ghetto but works perfectly. Approx 25 night rides in the last year, all on really technical backcountry terrain.

Amazon.com : 3x CREE XML T6 LED Bicycle Headlight 4 Modes 3800 Lumens + battery + charger : Bike Headlights : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## allthegearnoidea (Mar 27, 2014)

A few of the guys ovr here use the Hope QR mounts for hope lights to mount them, needs a little modding but not hard by all accounts, 
Hjave to say, i've never had much issue woith the rubber bands moving, But! I do tend to stretch the smaller one out for oversized bars! ;-)


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

A couple of new lights from FT, but also from LM:

this one very tiny:
$23.00 TrustFire Missile-H1 1*Cree XM-L2 T6 3-Mode 500LM Cool White Bike Light - black / US plug charger at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping









this one larger:
$23.03 K1SU2 1*Cree XM-L2 U2 5-Mode 600LM Cool White LED Bike Light - Euro plug charger at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping








a HI-MAX style one:
$23.48 K1TU2 1*Cree XM-L2 U2 5-Mode 600LM Cool White LED Bike Light - Euro plug charger at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping








a 7-up Skyray style lamp:
Sky Ray 7*Cree XML-L2 3 Mode LED Front Bicycle Light（Lamp cap Only） - - Bike Lights & Headlamps Worldwide Free Shipping!!!








"HI-MAX" with 3 x XM-L2:
New-3L2 3xCree XM-L2 4000-Lumen 4 Modes LED 4x18650 Battery pack LED Bicycle Front bike light set - LED Bicycle Lights - Bike Lights & Headlamps Worldwide Free Shipping!!!


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

I bought the TF missile H-1 the day it came out on FT.
Should have it before fall.
I do like the size of it.
Action LED has Gloworm http://http://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-lights/products/gloworm-x1-850-lumen-bike-light light for $100 with a panasonic battery pack.
Probably the best deal i have seen.
Remote switch, waterproof, all metal!


----------



## Rendisha (Dec 9, 2012)

If anyone gets UltraFire MT-40 and is willing to take it apart.. I'm interested to see if it's OK for some modding.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

It is on my list of lights I would like to review  Maybe znomit takes me over and will be faster ...


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the look of this, mainly b/c it seems to have a spot and flood which would work great on the bars.

Black color UniqueFire HD-016 2*Cree XM-L2 4 Modes Max1800 lumens bike light with Waterproof 4*18650 battery set - 2LED Bike Light - LED Bicycle Lights - Bike Lights & Headlamps Worldwide Free Shipping!!!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

TiGeo said:


> I like the look of this, mainly b/c it seems to have a spot and flood which would work great on the bars.
> 
> Black color UniqueFire HD-016 2*Cree XM-L2 4 Modes Max1800 lumens bike light with Waterproof 4*18650 battery set - 2LED Bike Light - LED Bicycle Lights - Bike Lights & Headlamps Worldwide Free Shipping!!!


Hmm . . . never noticed that one before. I like the idea, but wonder how it actually works out in reality. Only one way to find out . . . so go ahead and order it TiGeo and write us up a review! 

-Garry


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I am considering it...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd have a go at it if they sold the light head only (hint hint Lightmalls!).

-Garry


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^Agree...need a head-only option on most of these.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> I like the look of this, mainly b/c it seems to have a spot and flood which would work great on the bars.
> 
> Black color UniqueFire HD-016 2*Cree XM-L2 4 Modes Max1800 lumens bike light with Waterproof 4*18650 battery set - 2LED Bike Light - LED Bicycle Lights - Bike Lights & Headlamps Worldwide Free Shipping!!!


Indeed....looks interesting. I'm curious to know how the adjustable focus works. I also like that it's using the same Duo-clone body but with alterations. Notice that it even includes a small hood over the front of the led's. The Chinese are getting more inventive.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Cat, I don't think the focus is adjustable, I think they are referring t the fact that you can operate each side (narrow/far) independently. Thoughts on going through Lightmalls vs. the same one on eBay?


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

They are just about the same, appeared just recently those Uniquefire HD-016.

I found one single XM-L adjustable from DX:

COFLY Zooming Bike Light


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> Cat, I don't think the focus is adjustable, I think they are referring t the fact that you can operate each side (narrow/far) independently. Thoughts on going through Lightmalls vs. the same one on eBay?


Okay, I think I understand what they're doing. One side is using a shallower reflector ( for close in flood ), the other is more narrow for throw. Low beam is likely only the shallow side led on, high only the narrow side led and Duel is both. Last is the strobe. I would of rather preferred a normal three mode ( plus "press and hold strobe ) so all of the LED's would be lit at the same time regardless of mode. Nope, I'd rather buy a regular Duo-clone and just change one of the optics for a wider beam ( If I thought I needed that ).

As to the Lightmalls vs. eBay...ehhhh...no matter what you chose it's still rolling the dice.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> Nope, I'd rather buy a regular Duo-clone and just change one of the optics for a wider beam ( If I thought I needed that ).


Exactly, I wrote something similar in the dedicated thread. This HD016 looses a bit of universality using different reflectors


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I got these MT-05 and MT-05s lights recently for the kids. They use one on the helmet and one on the handlebar. Broad beam version has lens with diffuser. Narrow beam uses a reflector. Cheap from Fastech and so far I've been really impressed with them. Use the XML-L2 U2 emitter (die is silver colour not green). More info and pics here.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

TigWorld said:


> I got these MT-05 and MT-05s lights recently for the kids. They use one on the helmet and one on the handlebar. Broad beam version has lens with diffuser. Narrow beam uses a reflector. Cheap from Fastech and so far I've been really impressed with them. Use the XML-L2 U2 emitter (die is silver colour not green). More info and pics here.


Thanks TigWorld! I've wondered about that MT-05S light! So tell us more. Is it all flood with very little throw? 1A @ 8.4v, does this mean the output at the LED is close to 2A? 2A sounds decent, esp. for a stock light. How's the build quality? Heatsinking?

Thanks,
Garry


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

The light output for both types is good. The spread beam version is perfect on the handlebars and puts out a nice wide beam and is brighter, bigger and more consistent than my Magicshine clone with broad beam diffuser lens. It does not have a lot of throw, but combined with the non-S version on the helmet it is almost the perfect lightweight, long run-time setup for offroad singletrack. Heat dissapation seems good, although its winter here so every light runs pretty cool. The ring light is an interesting addition. It's a very diffuse, not too bright light that is good for trailside mechanical repairs or seeing around camp at night.

Yep. 1A @ 8.4V so taking into account the driver losses, maybe 1.6-1.8A at the emitter.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info, these ones are also on my "to review" list


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

HD016 appeared at FT site too, spec 1800lm and tint temp: 6500-7500K.



MK96 said:


> Exactly, I wrote something similar in the dedicated thread. This HD016 looses a bit of universality using different reflectors


----------



## jbl_91762 (Nov 1, 2009)

I bought these for my kids and full power for over 3 hours. Only have one ride with them so don't know how durable they are.

5000 Lumens 2X CREE XM L U2 LED Cycling Bike Bicycle Light Headlamp Headlight | eBay


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, that is probably the most popular and cloned budget light in past 2-3 years which dedicated thread holds about 20-30 pages 

Edited: Epic SS X2 thread holds 37 pages


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

jbl_91762 said:


> I bought these for my kids and full power for over 3 hours. Only have one ride with them so don't know how durable they are.
> 
> 5000 Lumens 2X CREE XM L U2 LED Cycling Bike Bicycle Light Headlamp Headlight | eBay


These are bright lights. You didn't mention how old your kids were but if they are under 12yrs of age they need to know that these lamps can blind people if used improperly.

...makes me remember my first bike lights, which back in those days were the cheap 2watt D-cell, silver tear drop shaped lamps that bolted to the handlebars. They didn't provide much light but as a kid I didn't care as long as I could avoid hitting a pot hole. Ah, those were the days.


----------



## jbl_91762 (Nov 1, 2009)

jbl_91762 said:


> I bought these for my kids and full power for over 3 hours. Only have one ride with them so don't know how durable they are.
> 
> 5000 Lumens 2X CREE XM L U2 LED Cycling Bike Bicycle Light Headlamp Headlight | eBay


Went for a quick ride last night and these ebay lights are brighter then my Magicshine LM1400 that I bought years ago for over $150. Hell Im gonna get me one to mount on my helmet! Cant beat them for the price IMO


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Found something new again @ KD:









seems interesting & small enough  Claimed high mode [email protected]


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like optics vs. reflectors. Cool looking...kind of Jetson's like!


----------



## Rendisha (Dec 9, 2012)

So, anyone got their MT-40?


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Good idea


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

TigWorld said:


> I got these MT-05 and MT-05s lights recently for the kids. They use one on the helmet and one on the handlebar. Broad beam version has lens with diffuser. Narrow beam uses a reflector. Cheap from Fastech and so far I've been really impressed with them. Use the XML-L2 U2 emitter (die is silver colour not green). More info and pics here.


NOTE: I just received one of the MT-05s (supposedly with the wide angle lens as shown above) and while it is gold in color it does NOT have the wide angle lens! I'm contacting FastTech support on it. Ugh! This was the major reason I chose it! I did receive my order in 8 days though!

-Garry


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

znomit said:


> Quite like the look of that. Any idea what the low power is?


Had the MT40 for about six weeks. Fasttech sent another out when the original didn't arrive. 
Its quite spotty, probably good for the helmet or on the highway. It wasn't much help as a bar light on the local hilly descents. 
I have stippled the reflector which might help a little.

Current draw at 7V is 800/200mA. No noticeable flicker on low so its better than my cheap MS clone.

Knurling isn't the best quality, inside the LED is nicely stuck down but no thermal compound between the pill and the case.

All in all pretty happy _for the price_.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Small update to the Windfire trishot XM-L2 - the review: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/windfire-3-x-cree-xm-l-t6-1200lm-5-mode-928009.html

View attachment 887410


----------



## Palych (Mar 25, 2007)

A better idea rather than using a cheapo chinese bicycle lights is... to use a good cheap 12v x 4 XM-L U2 light for ATV / UTV rated at 2500-2600 of true lumens. You can buy only a head and equip it with a good 12-14v battery. The pros are that such light stays not overheated even when not moving (due to its size) and it provides a wider beam and is brighter even than Gloworm XS. The cons is that you will get only one-mode light (but you could change the driver and add a remote control).
30W 12V 3000LM CREE T6 LED Driving Fog Light Lamp Rally Ranger 4x4 Dirt ATV | eBay










2x 2 Inch 30W 3600LM CREE Led Work Light Bar Spot Off road Boat Lamp UTE ATV


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Automotive style lights can be equipped with a not very efficient electronics (b/c of the wide power input).


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Cheep LED Lights*

I tried the china game, too far, too slow, sjit for refunds.

Now I have some Amazon chinacheepies(see amazon links below) that all came with 2 day shipping

The weak point in most of these lights are the batteries, I have a couple of Panasonic packs from an ebay seller called Hunk Lee

This looks pretty awesome, SecurityIng® 6000LM 5 x CREE XM-L T6 LED

I have one of these on my helmet, 5000 Lumen 2x CREE XML U2 LED

lots to choose from, SecurityIng : Cycling

I have a 4xCREE light on my bars with a 6 cell battery.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

This is going to be the next "game changer" light from China. 360 degrees of rotation, why didn't I think of that :madman:

VICMAX VI-06 Rotatable 800lm 3-Mode Cool White Bicycle Headlamp w/ Cree XM-L2 T6 - Black (4 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

*****


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

scar said:


> This is going to be the next "game changer" light from China. 360 degrees of rotation, why didn't I think of that :madman:
> 
> VICMAX VI-06 Rotatable 800lm 3-Mode Cool White Bicycle Headlamp w/ Cree XM-L2 T6 - Black (4 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
> 
> *****


Haha, these guys are smoking the good stuff!


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Now that is a thing  Rated at 60W ... but I don't think it will meet the stated the specs. Monster look anyway.

Vicmax 8*CREE XM-L2 LED 10000 Lumen 3Modes LED Bicycle Light Bike headlight set with 6*18650 waterproof battery pack - 8 LED Bike Light - LED Bicycle Lights - Bike Lights & Headlamps Worldwide Free Shipping!!!


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

MK96 said:


> Now that is a thing  Rated at 60W ... but I don't think it will meet the stated the specs. Monster look anyway.
> 
> Vicmax 8*CREE XM-L2 LED 10000 Lumen 3Modes LED Bicycle Light Bike headlight set with 6*18650 waterproof battery pack - 8 LED Bike Light - LED Bicycle Lights - Bike Lights & Headlamps Worldwide Free Shipping!!!
> 
> View attachment 919946


If only it was possible that it ran anywhere near 60W. I suspect you'd be lucky to see 20W. Biggest problem I see is the 8.4V battery means the light head would need to be drawing over 7 amps from the battery. The connectors and relatively thin gauge power cables these Chinese lights use just can't pass that kind of current. The next problem is the light body just doesn't have the heat sink area to dissipate that much waste heat.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Agree, I would say it is somewhere around the 7-UPs (at most 30-36W). But quite unique so I posted it here  4 in 1 SolarStorm X2.


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

Any new recommendations from this year's lights? My friend is looking, and I'm comfortable recommending him the same 2x & 3x setup that I have, but if there's something better (bright-er_light-er_wid-er_strong-er) out there...


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Don't think any gamechangers out now. This 2X looks quite interesting with tir optics: New cheapo Chinese LED bike lights 2014 - please post info/link/review link here  - Page 2
and this 3X runs fine also, if you change the driver for a KD one, you can get 30W out of it: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...m-l-t6-1200lm-5-mode-928009.html#post11411220
It is small, compact and uses a 26mm flashlight driver, smaller than the 3XML clone and Skyray S6, all leds are lit in every mode, weight is about a Solarstorm X3. Besides these there are SS X2, SS X3, MJ-880 clone and yinding - gloworm X2 clone ... each with different UI


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

New tri-shot at LM appeared today, with a touch interface(?), stepless, heatsinked (somewhat ridiculous), nice weight, prolly hard to take apart ... might be a gamechanger ... :aureola:

Ultra bright 3*Cree XM-L2 5-Mode 3600 Lumens LED Bike light (Only lamp cap) - 3LED Bike Light - LED Bicycle Lights - Bike Lights & Headlamps Worldwide Free Shipping!!!


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I have a KD MJ-880 clone and it is solid, but I have read that new newer ones were getting cheaply built? Maybe the one you posted in the other thread (http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S023301) is a better buy at the moment? Does any one own one and can comment on the beam pattern? Hmm, I do like the looks of the 3X light. My 3X unit is powerful, but as I have said in other threads, I do not like the hot spot it creates.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Just note the power input of that new 2x KD light is 4.2V. I assume it won't draw 4-5A to match the 16-18W of SS X2.


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

MK96 said:


> View attachment 922122
> 
> View attachment 922123


:eekster: Thats tiny Length (70mm)
You think your going to get one MK96?
What that on the back about Gears? Anyone know

Looking at UniqueFire HD-016 2x Cree XM-L2

PALIGHT XC40 2x Cree XM-L2
^ got a switch and combos.

Do like my Yinding on my lid but would like it to be more of a spot.

Thanks Iv been lazy should had a look see if there was a review on Palight.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

I am tempted to get one  I think it is just an indication what you are running actually - 5mode/stepless.

Personally I don't like the various depth of the reflectors on the HD-016

That Palight XC40 has somewhere here on forums a small review and not a good one 



Smoke&Lasers said:


> :eekster: Thats tiny Length (70mm)
> You think your going to get one MK96?
> What that on the back about Gears? Anyone know
> 
> ...


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

TiGeo said:


> I like the look of this, mainly b/c it seems to have a spot and flood which would work great on the bars.
> 
> Black color UniqueFire HD-016 2*Cree XM-L2 4 Modes Max1800 lumens bike light with Waterproof 4*18650 battery set - 2LED Bike Light - LED Bicycle Lights - Bike Lights & Headlamps Worldwide Free Shipping!!!


Of all the new stuff I've seen this year, this is the one I'm most interested in so far. 
I have a Yinding from last year that I use on my helmet (love the Yinding). I use a triple on my bars, but rarely use all 3 leds (to conserve battery, and not much difference between 2 LEDs and 3 LEDs anyway). 
So, I was just going to get another Yinding, but I like variety, and trying new lights, so I think I'm going to give the Uniquefire a try. I like the spot/flood feature. I like that it has a little "visor" so that when I'm cranking with my head out over my bars, the light won't blind me as easily. And of course I like that it comes in red so it matches my Yinding.

Anyone get one yet?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Does anyone know where you can buy just the diffused lenses that fit these?



TigWorld said:


> I got these MT-05 and MT-05s lights recently for the kids. They use one on the helmet and one on the handlebar. Broad beam version has lens with diffuser. Narrow beam uses a reflector. Cheap from Fastech and so far I've been really impressed with them. Use the XML-L2 U2 emitter (die is silver colour not green). More info and pics here.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Okay, here's the issue with the duel XM-L2 Uniquefire's; As nice as they look they are doing the 1LED-the other LED- both LED, type of mode operation. I think the reason they are doing this is because one LED is using a shallower flood reflector ( low ), the other a normal deeper reflector spot ( called medium ) Both LED's are lit for High. I almost bought one of these myself but when I saw how the modes worked I bailed. I would rather they use a typical SSX2 UI ( with all led's lit all the time ) I do however like the idea of the single flood reflector. Undoubtedly it will work good on the bars but I just wish all the leds would stay lit for every mode.


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

Cat-man-do 
Didn't see that about single led lit at one time.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

+1 to this. But a driver swap (from SS X2) might solve this nicely


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

fightnut said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy just the diffused lenses that fit these?


I've posted before that mine came without the diffuser lens (standard glass - which by the way showed 18% light loss in an integrating sphere!). The light uses a 21mm lens, but I am unsure on the depth. I am about to order some AR coated glass lenses and this 20mm striped TIR from KD to try out. I don't expect to have my order for 3 to 4 weeks.

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Smoke&Lasers said:


> Cat-man-do
> Didn't see that about single led lit at one time.


Yeah, they write it in a way that is deceptive.

The other lamp that was mentioned ( Palight XC40 ) has a flood and spot reflector but has a separate switch for each LED ( if I understand correctly ). Not a total deal breaker but the XC40 doesn't look as nice as the UF.

*@ MK96*...you could swap the driver but I'm sure that's not so easy to do. It might be easier to just take a SSX2 and see if you can find a suitable sized flood optic ( or flood lens ) and fit it over one of the LEDs.

*@ Fightnut*....Probably the best way to go about getting the lens you want is to just buy another *BUT from another vendor. I see those little single LED lamps all over the place. The price is not so significant that it would be that much difference even if you found a place that sold the lens separately. Look at it this way; you buy the lens for $16 including free shipping and they give you the lamp for free.  Then you have two working lamps OR you sell the one you don't want ( or give it to your kid brother )


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh, yes, I didn't say it is an easy job. But if someone has a spare SS X2 with burned leds and likes the look of the UF HD ...

Anyway I find that Palight abit pricey


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

So I decided to start night riding and originaly went to my LBS and asked them for something bright in the $50 range. They sold me a Blackburn3.3 that came with a Mars tail light.


And it looks like this at night



Garbage...great to let cars see you but useless on the trail.
So I bought a 7 cree xml2 cheap chinese light which cost about the same as the Blackburn.



And it looks like this at night



So I have used it a few times now and the battery has lasted my full ride every time.
So IMHO Cheap Chinese lights for the win!!
Got it here

7X Cree XM L T6 LED 9000LM Front Bicycle Light Bike Lamp Headllight Waterproof | eBay


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

In keeping with the "New Chinese Light" theme I decided to review one of the 6-ups. 
In a nutshell I was approached and asked to review a product for one of the Chinese websites. Since I generally don't like these kind of lamps I balked at first but then saw one on their website I though might be of interest to others ( if not to me ). 

Basically it will have 6 x XM-L2's ( in standard round casing ) and have a standard three mode user interface ( L-M-H ). No flash was listed. Like most of these lamps it has the typical multi-reflector set-up. It is supposed to include a 6-cell battery and cost about $61 USD. I'll supply the link when the product arrives. Being shipped from China it should take about three weeks to get to me. Hopefully when it arrives it won't have one of those "number of LED's for each mode: type UI. If it does I'll be pissed.

BTW, with days getting shorter you might consider ordering stuff before the seasonal rush starts and the Chinese vendors run out of stuff and start back-ordering. Just a thought.

*Update, the UI is confirmed to be with ALL LED on for every mode. Supposedly to be over 5000 lumen but if it actually appears over 2000 lumen I will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Any picture?  I will write a review of a Skyray S6-like 6-up, but it works in 2-4-6 leds + strobe modes. Anyway I've got a DX stepless driver to replace the original. Mine 6-up has the same dimensions as the Skyray S6 3-shot so it is not that large.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

These ginormous 6-8 LED lights are just hideous to me...sorry. Seems like you can get a much smaller and lighter unit that will light your way just as well.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I would be highly concerned about battery life in these multi-emitter lights (beyond 4 XM-Ls). There's always a trade-off.

-Garry


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

Spinal Tap - These go to eleven 

3 LEDs or 6 LEDs


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

garrybunk said:


> I would be highly concerned about battery life in these multi-emitter lights (beyond 4 XM-Ls). There's always a trade-off.
> 
> -Garry


Seems like you would have to use one of the v. large batteries for these (6 cell).


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I hear ya Cat, but that isn't a big issue for me. I'm always going to use it with both leds ON, so just 3 quick clicks and I'm good to go. I have one of the popular triple's from a year or two ago, and I have to click three times to get to high on that one too.



Cat-man-do said:


> Okay, here's the issue with the duel XM-L2 Uniquefire's; As nice as they look they are doing the 1LED-the other LED- both LED, type of mode operation. I think the reason they are doing this is because one LED is using a shallower flood reflector ( low ), the other a normal deeper reflector spot ( called medium ) Both LED's are lit for High. I almost bought one of these myself but when I saw how the modes worked I bailed. I would rather they use a typical SSX2 UI ( with all led's lit all the time ) I do however like the idea of the single flood reflector. Undoubtedly it will work good on the bars but I just wish all the leds would stay lit for every mode.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

The one I have had lasted over 2hrs on high. My friend has a single led light and his does not. So the batteries are the weak/hit and miss part of the light. Some are good and some are not


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Now were up to 9 LED's in one. I'm gonna hold out for 10!

http://www.kaidomain.com/product/Details.S023271


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Ebay has 15 in a flashlight so you might as well hold out for 15


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> These ginormous 6-8 LED lights are just hideous to me...sorry. Seems like you can get a much smaller and lighter unit that will light your way just as well.


As you know I am very inclined to agree with you as I just love my Gloworm X2. Still some folks can't afford the price so I thought I'd do one of these since I've never seen more than 4 led's in a lamp before ( in person that is ) and this one actually has three steady modes ( which is somewhat unique for this type of lamp ).

*@MK96*....








*@MB323 x 2*  ....it's not the number of LED's that's so important, it's the power that you can supply to those LED's that will determine how bright the lamp will be. Very few of these lamps have listed what the total power output is.


----------



## bhocewar (Mar 15, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> As you know I am very inclined to agree with you as I just love my Gloworm X2. Still some folks can't afford the price so I thought I'd do one of these since I've never seen more than 4 led's in a lamp before ( in person that is ) and this one actually has three steady modes ( which is somewhat unique for this type of lamp ).
> 
> *@MK96*....
> View attachment 923071


Dont even bother. We tested it last year.

It is big, it tilts forward when riding gets rough, but the main fail is, that it is not much brighter than average 2xXML chinese clone. Maybe 20% more brightness. The beam pattern is
nice for us alpine vertriders. It is quite floody and even.
We tried to mod it by changing the driver for more power/brightness but we ran into a problem when discovered the LEDs being wired 3S2P. That is not a good way to connect LEDs
We changed the driver but didnt get much more light. The 4xXML with the same driver is seems a bit brighter than this one.

here are some pics


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

;o What's a driver.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

A driver controls the current sent to the LEDs and controls modes, switch functions, etc . . . 

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

bhocewar said:


> Dont even bother. We tested it last year.
> 
> It is big, it tilts forward when riding gets rough, but the main fail is, that it is not much brighter than average 2xXML chinese clone. Maybe 20% more brightness. The beam pattern is
> nice for us alpine vertriders. It is quite floody and even.
> ...


Well you said you did this last year. Was yours built with the XM-L2?...was it a 3-mode driver with 3 steady modes?

I theorized myself that the LEDs might be 3S/2P. While not the ideal situation I thought a boost driver might be used. If the driver supplied 6A that could mean 3A per parallel circuit. With 3A to each LED this could theoretically be a very bright lamp. Do I think it will be a 6A driver under the hood? I doubt it but if it does I will be as surprised as everyone else. With luck I'll have some idea in 16 days or so.

I'm expected this lamp to output something around 2000 lumen. If the actually output ends up to look brighter than two of my brightest lamps in combo I will be pleasantly pleased. If it doesn't I won't be losing any sleep over the issue. If it ends up looking as bright as my gloworm X2 alone than at least it might be worth actually buying one.


----------



## bhocewar (Mar 15, 2009)

XML, 3 mode... HI, LOW, STOBE

Maybe they changed things in a year time... interesting to see.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Cat-man-do*, thanks for providing a picture, we will link the review in this thread ;-)

Ladies, the usual problem is that most of the budget 2-3-6-... LED lamps hit the max. power limit at ~16W. The only main differences are the beam pattern and user interface, some other can be a LED tint, weight, little power difference due to efficiency of more leds connected... The limit is probably due to weak batteries to get somewhat reasonable run time. There are a few exceptions like those purple/grey 7-UPs reviewed but I didn't find anything else in the budget price range.

*Ti-Geo* the amount of light is always a question. Sometime I am completely satisfied with an MJ-880 clone but when I want to avoid a close-up with a wild boars hanging around in a decent group I am really happy with hell-a-wide pattern of the 7-UP combo on the bars. This saved my a$$ a couple of times


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

New at FastTech today:

















BK008 2xXM-L2 with Mobile Power Bank Battery Pack and remote switch. Beam not wide enough for me, but perhaps a good candidate for swapping optics. Wish it had heatsink grooves though.

-Garry


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

I think they are the same: http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S023301
Unfortunately it runs from a 4.2V battery.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MK96 said:


> ....the usual problem is that most of the budget 2-3-6-... LED lamps hit the max. power limit at ~16W. The only main differences are the beam pattern and user interface, some other can be a LED tint, weight, little power difference due to efficiency of more leds connected... The limit is probably due to weak batteries to get somewhat reasonable run time. There are a few exceptions like those purple/grey 7-UPs reviewed but I didn't find anything else in the budget price range...


Yes, the big question is the maximum power output of the driver. Next is the dispersion and throw of the multi-reflector and then lastly the output spacing of the 3 modes.

Like you said most budget multi-LED lamps ( 3 or more ) have crappy drivers. Only two of the cheaper lamps I own ( the Manta ray D003 and the Nitefire Hero 2 ( triple S-storm clone ) seem to have better drivers. These are the only two I have that come close to my Gloworm X2 ( 1500 lumen ). If this 6-up manages to look brighter than the X2 I will be impressed. "How impressed", will depend on just how bright the lamp actually is.

If it turns out to be only about as bright as the D003 I will be disappointed. I figure it this way, if you're gonna use a lamp this big on the bars it has to worthy of it's keep. _**Both the D003 and Hero 2 are bright enough to earn their keep _( **weight/size to lumen output ratio is acceptable ). *The Black/red 6-up ( I'll nickname, BR-6 )* is big and going to be heavy. That said it needs to be over 1500 lumen if it's going to earn a spot on my handlebars. If the lamp turns out to be only slightly brighter it will real hard to judge. That means it will have to be "noticeably brighter" to earn a thumbs up.

About the battery: yes the battery is important. If by chance the driver can output 6A the battery needs to be able to supply the juice needed. I believe this lamp comes with a 6-cell. I asked that the lamp be sent separately and that the battery be sent later so I'll be sure to get the lamp ASAP. In keeping with this I will test the lamp both with my good Xeccon batteries and with the included battery when ( or if ) it comes.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Like the looks of this that actually has a real bar mount , although I wonder what the true lm's are

CREE 2000LM XM L T6 LED Bicycle Bike Headlight Headlamp Light 18650 Charger Set | eBay


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

C.M.S said:


> Like the looks of this that actually has a real bar mount , although I wonder what the true lm's are
> 
> CREE 2000LM XM L T6 LED Bicycle Bike Headlight Headlamp Light 18650 Charger Set | eBay


I actually have that light! I bought it due to the appeal of using (2) 18650's in parallel (I would use unprotected cells without much risk). It's a really crappy light. Very cheaply made. Battery compartment very flimsy. Plastic lens and no thermal paste under the emitter. I swapped mine to a neutral white tint and added the thermal paste. Oh - and like the 808 clones, very little thermal contact between the pill and the body. Real deciding factor not to use it is that low mode is too low for cycling (perhaps while stopped for repairs/snack). High isn't that great, guessing maybe 500 to 600 lumens.

If you look in the SolarStorm X3 thread for the link to my PhotoBucket album for the X3 you will find beamshot photos of it. The file names will say "two parallel light" I believe.

-Garry


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

garrybunk said:


> I actually have that light! I bought it due to the appeal of using (2) 18650's in parallel (I would use unprotected cells without much risk). It's a really crappy light. Very cheaply made. Battery compartment very flimsy. Plastic lens and no thermal paste under the emitter. I swapped mine to a neutral white tint and added the thermal paste. Oh - and like the 808 clones, very little thermal contact between the pill and the body. Real deciding factor not to use it is that low mode is too low for cycling (perhaps while stopped for repairs/snack). High isn't that great, guessing maybe 500 to 600 lumens.
> 
> If you look in the SolarStorm X3 thread for the link to my PhotoBucket album for the X3 you will find beamshot photos of it. The file names will say "two parallel light" I believe.
> 
> -Garry


Oh I'll take your word that it's crappy , I'm almost thinking about abondoning the idea of getting a cheap Chinese light and save up for and pay extra extra for a well known higher end brand ..

But then again I've heard some good things about this

$52.02 YINDING 2*Cree XM-L U2 4-Mode 1800-Lumen White LED Bike Light / Headlamp - 1*battery pack (4*18650 / 4400mAh / 2S2P) / US plug at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping

Not sure about this one

$11.97 UltraFire MT-40 1*Cree XM-L T6 3-Mode 900LM Cool White LED Bike Light - red at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping

Maybe yinding for the bars and MT-40 for the helmet ??

Or does anyone have any experience with this

2000 LM CREE XM L U2 LED Cycling Head Front Bike Lamp Bicycle Light Headlamp | eBay


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> _**Both the D003 and Hero 2 are bright enough to earn their keep _( **weight/size to lumen output ratio is acceptable ).


Yes, I forgot to mention the "stepless" driver that is present in some of the lights - that is a step forward. MantaRay and some other 3XML light that I posted here have it. The stepless driver is about $5 at DX. But if yours 6-up come with a stepless driver it will be a ~22W light from the specs in the discussion about the driver at DX forum.



C.M.S said:


> But then again I've heard some good things about this
> 
> $52.02 YINDING 2*Cree XM-L U2 4-Mode 1800-Lumen White LED Bike Light / Headlamp - 1*battery pack (4*18650 / 4400mAh / 2S2P) / US plug at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping
> 
> ...


Yinding is a good light if you get the original and maybe some of the clones with the stepless driver.

MT-40 has a small review here in this thread.

Tee last one isn't anywhere near 2000lm, should be 500lm at the best bet


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

The Yinding is a great light! It's one of my favorites.

I would avoid the one in your last link. Those "zoomable" lights are neat, but aren't very practical. They aren't very bright in flood mode, and have a terrible set of rings around the outside edge of the beam.



C.M.S said:


> Oh I'll take your word that it's crappy , I'm almost thinking about abondoning the idea of getting a cheap Chinese light and save up for and pay extra extra for a well known higher end brand ..
> 
> But then again I've heard some good things about this
> 
> ...


----------



## NordicNorm (Jul 25, 2014)

Bargain here w bar clamp, headlamp strap but no helmet clip:
SUPERNIGHT Bicycle Headlight Bike headlamp light Front flashlight CREE XML XM-L T6 LED 1200 Lumen Waterproof 3 Switch Mode with 4400mAh Rechargeable Battery Pack for Camping Traveling Hiking Climbing - Newegg.com


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Pulled out my *SecurityIng *lights last week to make sure everything was working ok, my 3X Cree had a cracked lens, thought a bit about being stuck 10miles from nowhere and then ordered a gloworm x2 from Action-LED, at least I'm guaranteed to be able to "see" my way home even if I'm walking....



patski said:


> I tried the china game, too far, too slow, shipping eats up your refunds.
> 
> I have one of these _X2 TYPE_ on my helmet, 2600 chinese Lumen 2x CREE XML U2 LED
> 
> ...



View attachment 925865


----------



## ferguson65 (Jun 7, 2013)

NordicNorm said:


> Bargain here w bar clamp, headlamp strap but no helmet clip:
> SUPERNIGHT Bicycle Headlight Bike headlamp light Front flashlight CREE XML XM-L T6 LED 1200 Lumen Waterproof 3 Switch Mode with 4400mAh Rechargeable Battery Pack for Camping Traveling Hiking Climbing - Newegg.com


I was ordering something from amazon, and needed to add something to get free shipping. They didn't have free shipping on the 1200, but they did on the 900. We'll see how it works out. I have a 2014 Dinotte XML3 that I'm running on my helmet, but figured for $20 I'll toss it on the bars and see what happens.


----------



## bajawaldo (Jun 23, 2014)

patski said:


> I have one of these on my helmet, 5000 Lumen 2x CREE XML U2 LED


Do you have the battery pack mounted on your helmet or in a pack? Thinking of getting this light for use on my helmet... Thanks.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

There are people that will mount the battery to the back of the helmet. I find that to be way too much weight, so I put mine in my backpack. 
Depending on the light (some lights have different length cords), and your backpack, you may want to buy an extension cable too, just in case.



bajawaldo said:


> Do you have the battery pack mounted on your helmet or in a pack? Thinking of getting this light for use on my helmet... Thanks.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Jersey pocket.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I just can't see how you wouldn't notice the weight on your helmet - I suppose if you use a 2-cell pack it wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Had a chit-chat with LM a couple of days ago and the news is that it is not stepless  I liked it a lot and was thinking to get one to review :skep:



MK96 said:


> New tri-shot at LM appeared today, with a touch interface(?), stepless, heatsinked (somewhat ridiculous), nice weight, prolly hard to take apart ... might be a gamechanger ... :aureola:
> 
> Ultra bright 3*Cree XM-L2 5-Mode 3600 Lumens LED Bike light (Only lamp cap) - 3LED Bike Light - LED Bicycle Lights - Bike Lights & Headlamps Worldwide Free Shipping!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MK96 said:


> Had a chit-chat with LM a couple of days ago and the news is that it is not stepless  I liked it a lot and was thinking to get one to review :skep:


Interesting. The product description gives it as 5-mode, H,M,L, strobe, SOS.
Oddly though the back of the lamp indicates it has a stepless menu and an apparent flush mode button. Depending on the driver it could still be a bright light. Once again, I really hate the ambiguity ( or contradiction ) with the product descriptions and product photos used by some of the Chinese web sites. :bluefrown: A PITA to buy something, wait a month to get it only to find that what you thought you were getting isn't what you actually got. Brings new meaning to the term, "Rolling the dice". :bluefrown:

Personally I'm waiting for the Solarstorm 3-xml's to start using the XM-L2's ( preferably with U2 )


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Cat-man-do said:


> Personally I'm waiting for the Solarstorm 3-xml's to start using the XM-L2's ( preferably with U2 )


The SolarStorm X3? Mine came with XM-L2's.

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> The SolarStorm X3? Mine came with XM-L2's.
> 
> -Garry


Where did you buy your lamp?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

EBay. Seller named "Jingle Shop" or something like that. Bought head only on a cheap auction with no bidders. Was advertised as XM-L, and I think the pics showed XM-L2's. I was swapping emitters anyway, so I didn't care. 

BTW-Did my first reflowing of LEDs. Piece of cake! I was so scared to try it, but it's so easy! 

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> EBay. Seller named "Jingle Shop" or something like that. Bought head only on a cheap auction with no bidders. Was advertised as XM-L, and I think the pics showed XM-L2's. I was swapping emitters anyway, so I didn't care.
> 
> BTW-Did my first reflowing of LEDs. Piece of cake! I was so scared to try it, but it's so easy!
> 
> -Garry


Well, FWIW I looked all over the place and couldn't find anyone selling a Solarstorm or S-clone using XM-L2 emitters. Any way I have the Nitefire Hero 2 which is a SS X3 look alike only with a 6A driver ( using XM-L U2 ). If I can get a tool small enough to get the front hex screws off ( ~1mm ? ) I might attempt a replacement of the XML U2's for either XP-L's or XM-L2 U2's.

I'm going to assume replacing the emitters on the X3 was no problem.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Well, FWIW I looked all over the place and couldn't find anyone selling a Solarstorm or S-clone using XM-L2 emitters. Any way I have the Nitefire Hero 2 which is a SS X3 look alike only with a 6A driver ( using XM-L U2 ). If I can get a tool small enough to get the front hex screws off ( ~1mm ? ) I might attempt a replacement of the XML U2's for either XP-L's or XM-L2 U2's.
> 
> I'm going to assume replacing the emitters on the X3 was no problem.


I'm getting a light that uses the XM-L T6 , is worth upgrading the emitter ?


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

I think there is almost no visible difference between L and L2, I have some beamshots in the Trustfire D014 thread with L and L2 compared.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

The stepless UI was what I liked here. ... oh these contradictory descriptions :skep:



Cat-man-do said:


> Interesting. The product description gives it as 5-mode, H,M,L, strobe, SOS.
> Oddly though the back of the lamp indicates it has a stepless menu and an apparent flush mode button. Depending on the driver it could still be a bright light. Once again, I really hate the ambiguity ( or contradiction ) with the product descriptions and product photos used by some of the Chinese web sites. :bluefrown: A PITA to buy something, wait a month to get it only to find that what you thought you were getting isn't what you actually got. Brings new meaning to the term, "Rolling the dice". :bluefrown:
> 
> Personally I'm waiting for the Solarstorm 3-xml's to start using the XM-L2's ( preferably with U2 )


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

C.M.S said:


> I'm getting a light that uses the XM-L T6 , is worth upgrading the emitter ?


Depends on the lamp and how easy it is to access the emitters. I'm not big time into D.I.Y. As cheap as some of the newer lamps are you are likely better off just buying a lamp ( head only ) with better emitters already installed.

Then again it all depends on your personal riding style and how you are using the lamp. Nothing wrong with a lamp using XM-L T6 emitters. They are bright and good enough to ride anywhere you might want to ride. They just aren't the newest, brightest, most efficient Cree emitters available.

What lamp did you buy?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

My SSX3 emitters were easy to access. (3) 16mm boards. The hard part was soldering the wires. One board has two sets of wires attached (which are a parallel connection over to the middle board). 

-Garry


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Depends on the lamp and how easy it is to access the emitters. I'm not big time into D.I.Y. As cheap as some of the newer lamps are you are likely better off just buying a lamp ( head only ) with better emitters already installed.
> 
> Then again it all depends on your personal riding style and how you are using the lamp. Nothing wrong with a lamp using XM-L T6 emitters. They are bright and good enough to ride anywhere you might want to ride. They just aren't the newest, brightest, most efficient Cree emitters available.
> 
> What lamp did you buy?


MS 816 clone , eBay bid won 17.50 so I'm not out a whole lot if it's crappy .


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

fightnut said:


> Of all the new stuff I've seen this year, this is the one I'm most interested in so far.
> .... So, I was just going to get another Yinding, but I like variety, and trying new lights, so I think I'm going to give the Uniquefire a try. I like the spot/flood feature. I like that it has a little "visor" so that when I'm cranking with my head out over my bars, the light won't blind me as easily. And of course I like that it comes in red so it matches my Yinding.
> 
> Anyone get one yet?


See my review.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

4 or 6 cell are way too heavy, If I had a decent two cell I might try the helmet, right now I usually use my jersey pocket(4cell) when it's warm and my camelback(4or6 cell) when it's cold.



bajawaldo said:


> Do you have the battery pack mounted on your helmet or in a pack? Thinking of getting this light for use on my helmet... Thanks.





patski said:


> I have one of these _X2 TYPE_ on my helmet, 2600 chinese Lumen 2x CREE XML U2 LED


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (Aug 25, 2014)

Relatively new here and for the past few weeks I have been trying to get up to speed on lighting and mtn biking in general....so please bear with my noobiness. A lot has changed since I was last in the sport 15 years ago. Anyway, based on recommendations here, I ordered (mid Sept) the Yinding from Wallbuys. Well its still not here and the days are getting shorter (and wetter unfortunately). So I wanted something sooner rather than later and ordered this OXYLED BL15 from Amazon Canada. Its fulfilled by Amazon Canada and got here within 6 days incl. a weekend in between. Here is the vendors website. I have not had a chance to mount or try it as I just received it at work.

Initial inspection under a microscope shows that it uses 2 Cree XM-L2's (based on this website). It has two switches - one for on/off and one for low-med-high and hold for strobe. Batteries are no name. Comes with warranty card. Seems to be decently built but then again its my first light so I may not know the difference. Will try and get beam shots if you guys can guide me as well as additional info if you guys let me know what else you want me to post.

Cheers.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a MagicShine MJ-880 clone, like sold at Kaidomain. Based on reports found on MTBR, I'd check the heatsinking / thermal path and make sure you have good contact with thermal heatsink compound between the LED board and the body of the light. Otherwise it looks like you found one at a good decent price. 
Also based on reports here, the Yinding will likely have bad heatsinking, so that one needs looked into as well.

-Garry


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (Aug 25, 2014)

garrybunk said:


> That's a MagicShine MJ-880 clone, like sold at Kaidomain. Based on reports found on MTBR, I'd check the heatsinking / thermal path and make sure you have good contact with thermal heatsink compound between the LED board and the body of the light. Otherwise it looks like you found one at a good decent price.
> Also based on reports here, the Yinding will likely have bad heatsinking, so that one needs looked into as well.
> 
> -Garry


I figured it was a clone but my noobiness failed to find which one. Thanks for pointing it out. I have since read a ton on the MJ-880. Seems like I made an OK purchase. It is helluva bright and the strobe almost made me have a seizure. Between this and the Yinding, which would be better for a helmet mount? Or should I be looking for something else?


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

LOOSEWHEEL said:


> I figured it was a clone but my noobiness failed to find which one. Thanks for pointing it out. I have since read a ton on the MJ-880. Seems like I made an OK purchase. It is helluva bright and the strobe almost made me have a seizure. Between this and the Yinding, which would be better for a helmet mount? Or should I be looking for something else?


The Kaidomain clone doesn't have the strobe which is nice for trail riding.. 
But the yinding is significantly smaller (almost 1/2 size) and makes a nice helmet light.


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (Aug 25, 2014)

ljracer said:


> The Kaidomain clone doesn't have the strobe which is nice for trail riding..
> But the yinding is significantly smaller (almost 1/2 size) and makes a nice helmet light.


 I think the Kaidomain does have a strobe....at least that's what the description says.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

KD 880 SOS/strobe was usually hidden


----------



## SparkyAlumni (Jul 22, 2005)

Wanted to chime in... I bought one of these this week (arrived a couple days ago)...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009QX8B2Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It has the (4) settings [Low, Medium, High, Strobe] with rechargeable battery (stated to be the 6400mah version). I immediately tested it out in the back yard [have access to wide open terrain which mimics some trails around my area]. Let me say, that I am impressed with this product and the level of light that it produces, especially at $30 range!

Low = Bright and very useful [was not really wanting more light]
Medium = A little brighter than low, but, expands the width of the vision
High = Almost too bright to use [gets excessively hot to the touch, but, no damage to the light or bar mount was noticed].
Strobe = obnoxious [reminds me of one of those Alien movies... was waiting for a monster to jump out, but, turned it off before the moster had a chance, as the strobe nearly made me pass out].

Before riding it, I tested out the battery twice, and leaving it on the High setting after fully charging the battery, I was amazed to get nearly 3 hours out of that charge. Although I don't think the battery will keep that kind of performance over the long haul, being that the Low setting is more than enough for me to enjoy riding at night [as the Medium and High settings actually created white dots off rocks for my eyes], I do expect that this setup will last at least the 1-2 hours on the Low setting for my night rides.

I did do the modification to the bottom of the light to install a real bar mount (off of one of my old Halogen lights, but, the Hope adapter would work too).

The only thing that really bothered me, was that I could not control the field of vision (norrow vs. wide) with the light, as it did not have (what I believe is called) a diffuser(?), although going from Low to Medium allowed a greater range of vision (left to right).
Please Note: I'm being picky about the option to adjust the light, as some of the other more expensive lights don't really have this option either.

All in all, I would (and have ordered another) and have already recommended this same light to my friends.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the report. I wonder if you could add diffusion film (DC Fix) to the 2nd and/or 3rd LED which could then provide wider lighting. The lens would have to stay in the correct position though. Not sure if that would work or not since it's one lens covering a triple reflector. There are methods to "orange peel" (OP) a reflector and could possible be done to the 2nd and/or 3rd reflector, though I don't think those methods would completely diffuse the light. 

-Garry


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

I had "one" of these lights on my bar, medium really has a nice spread, not much added brightness going to high. My glass is cracked and as soon as I get some dc-fix I'm going to try it on the whole glass/lens.

At least half my riding partners are now using it on the bars. I bought the 6 cell battery from amazoom too.



SparkyAlumni said:


> Wanted to chime in... I bought one of these this week (arrived a couple days ago)...
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009QX8B2Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> It has the (4) settings [Low, Medium, High, Strobe] with rechargeable battery (stated to be the 6400mah version). I immediately tested it out in the back yard [have access to wide open terrain which mimics some trails around my area]. Let me say, that I am impressed with this product and the level of light that it produces, especially at $30 range!
> 
> ...


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

LOOSEWHEEL said:


> I think the Kaidomain does have a strobe....at least that's what the description says.


I have been using some knock off cree lites off **ay, range between 20-45 bucks .. they work pretty good but the catch is the lights are fine but the battery life varies ...somes will last my 1hr 35min ride others only about 35mins . But i figured hey for 20 bucks what da heck ...just rock out!!! Im a husband and dad of 2 ..i cant explain to the ms why ive spent 3 hundreds plus on riding lights ......lol


----------



## smartwinner (Oct 10, 2014)

MK96 said:


> Thanks Garry! Everyone is welcome to post info here. I was little frustrated seeing new thread without a review for every light that newly appears
> 
> Another stuff - the 7-up ugly one and little pricey too
> 
> ...


great finds ,searching this one for a long time,thanks


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tell me about that 7 up. What's the run time. Battery a 6 cell? And how bright is it. I'm assuming the current to the LED's is well reduced to get run time and not to melt the light head, etc.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I actually bought the Securitylng version of the 7 LED model. It weight nearly an lb, but is surprising rock solid on my bars. More so than my 3x light. Even on low, it is noticeable brighter than my single housing 3x model. The included battery appears to be an 8 cell and was listed as 12000mAh, but I dont really look all that close at it. It could be a 6 cell. All I know is the battery pack is pretty heavy too. 

I ran it on high for 45 minutes and the light turned orange so I ran it on low to finish my ride. I havent had time to test how long the full on high mode runs, but Im very impressed with the light output.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

SparkyAlumni said:


> Wanted to chime in... I bought one of these this week (arrived a couple days ago)...
> Amazon.com : SecurityIng® 3X CREE XM-L T6 LED 3800Lm LED Headlight Headlamp and Bicycle Light (Generic Packaging) : Bike Headlights : Sports & Outdoors
> [Snip..]
> 
> The only thing that really bothered me, was that I could not control the field of vision (norrow vs. wide) with the light, as it did not have (what I believe is called) a diffuser(?), although going from Low to Medium allowed a greater range of vision (left to right).


Do you think this is a better setup than having 2 single-led heads on the bars? 
I've hesitated pulling the trigger on a set of lights because of indecision paralysis over 2 possible setups:
1) one 3 led head with diffuser lens on the bar, and a spot on the helmet
2) two 1 led heads on the bar, each with its own battery, one with a diffuser and one not, and a spot on the head.

Setup one is more lumens, but if the bar battery goes, I lose a lot of light.
setup two is less powerful but more adjustment, and more redundancy for failure protection.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I ran two 1x lights w/wide lenes on my bars and a 2x on the helmet. I switched to a 3x on the bars (same one posted above) and it wasn't really much brighter but the beam pattern was much more floody (good thing IMO) and having a single light and battery took up less room. 

I sold one of the 1x to a buddy for cheap and I carry the 2nd one in my pack as a backup.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

I discovered last night that the ActionLED beam diffuser works on this light head, nice!



SparkyAlumni said:


> Wanted to chime in... I bought one of these this week (arrived a couple days ago)...
> Amazon.com : SecurityIng® 3X CREE XM-L T6 LED 3800Lm LED Headlight Headlamp and Bicycle Light (Generic Packaging) : Bike Headlights : Sports & Outdoors
> The only thing that really bothered me, was that I could not control the field of vision (norrow vs. wide) with the light, as it did not have (what I believe is called) a diffuser(?), although going from Low to Medium allowed a greater range of vision (left to right).


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Interesting! I'd like to see the effect of the beam going from 1 LED, to 2, to 3. So does the beam still get wider with each LED turned on? Or do you know just notice the brightness increase?

-Garry


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I have that light and the beam seems to get brighter, but not really any wider going from 1-2-3.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr. Lynch said:


> I have that light and the beam seems to get brighter, but not really any wider going from 1-2-3.


You're talking about with the standard lens, right? I'm asking in regards to using the wide angle lens.

-Garry


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Just fooling around in the garage, I might try for some beam shots tonight. I ended up putting the DC-FIX on the cracked lens, I'll test that too....



garrybunk said:


> Interesting! I'd like to see the effect of the beam going from 1 LED, to 2, to 3. So does the beam still get wider with each LED turned on? Or do you know just notice the brightness increase? -Garry





> I discovered last night that the ActionLED beam diffuser works on this light head, nice!


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

So many good Chinese lights out there with decent light patterns I don't see why anyone would buy a cheap light only to spend money on modifying it. There are many examples of good lights here and the ones with good batteries have good reviews.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I know the wide lens from my 1x light fits the 3x light fine, but I've never seen the need to try it. Even in low (1 led on) the 3x has a much wider beam pattern than a standard 1x light. Its about the same as a 1x light with wide lens, but with a much more even light distribution.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Terranaut said:


> So many good Chinese lights out there with decent light patterns I don't see why anyone would buy a cheap light only to spend money on modifying it. There are many examples of good lights here and the ones with good batteries have good reviews.


Well, coming from a background in flashlight modding and DIY, I have to say that most of the fun is in the modding to make a good light better (or even a crap light great). It's just part of the hobby aspect. I can fully understand that many people just want a good light with a good battery and that's all.



Mr. Lynch said:


> I know the wide lens from my 1x light fits the 3x light fine, but I've never seen the need to try it. Even in low (1 led on) the 3x has a much wider beam pattern than a standard 1x light. Its about the same as a 1x light with wide lens, but with a much more even light distribution.


That makes sense due to 1LED on the 3X light will be using a smaller reflector. Smaller reflector = floodier output (generally speaking). I've always felt (from reviews I read / beamshots) that the big con on this 3X light is the fact that 3xLEDs is hardly any different output from 2xLEDs, but yet consumes more battery power. I'm wondering if the use of the wide angle lens changes that aspect at all.

-Garry


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Today this one appeared at DX also:

1.5A, 4.2V, remote control and USB charging w/case. Seems interesting. Expected power ~5-6W.











MK96 said:


> Found something new again @ KD:
> 
> View attachment 905638
> 
> ...


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

@ DX now also, but not a word about the stepless modes, only 5 -mode:











MK96 said:


> New tri-shot at LM appeared today, with a touch interface(?), stepless, heatsinked (somewhat ridiculous), nice weight, prolly hard to take apart ... might be a gamechanger ... :aureola:
> 
> Ultra bright 3*Cree XM-L2 5-Mode 3600 Lumens LED Bike light (Only lamp cap) - 3LED Bike Light - LED Bicycle Lights - Bike Lights & Headlamps Worldwide Free Shipping!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

Hay MK96 did you press the buy button last month on this?

;o I don't know what that is levels of light low med max?


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nope  I had a hope it is stepless.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Just pulled the trigger on this one. Can't lose for $15 shipping included (and 5,000 lumens too 
Amazon.com : 5000 Lumen 2x CREE XML U2 LED Cycling Bicycle Bike Light Lamp HeadLight Headlamp : Sports & Outdoors








Edit: the light arrived last night a couple of weeks ahead of the delivery date. Its smaller and brighter than my 900L Magicshine. Loved using it on my ride last night (using my MS battery). Why do people still pay hundreds for lights when these things are available? The build quality is impressive, though the battery pack that came with it is suspect. For $15 you can't beat this.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

.
.
THIS: Replacement 8.4V 6600mAh Rechargeable Battery Pack

Maybe a handy addition.. 



Locoman said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this one. Can't lose for $15 shipping included (and 5,000 lumens too
> Amazon.com : 5000 Lumen 2x CREE XML U2 LED Cycling Bicycle Bike Light Lamp HeadLight Headlamp : Sports & Outdoors
> View attachment 933730


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

... or a one that lasts longer from Xeccon, ActionLED, Hunk Lee.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

We found a seller that had a bunch for around that price and had horrible luck. The wire gauge was smaller than usual on both the battery and light, and out of the 6 lights ordered, all 6 has issues. 1 battery litterally blew up, 3 of the lights had 1 LED that didnt work or stopped working after the 1st use, 1 light stayed only in low mode, and two had buttons that didnt work.

Post up if it works fine. I think that style is perfect as a helmet light and I do have a good one I use myself.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

MK96 said:


> ... or a one that lasts longer from Xeccon, ActionLED, Hunk Lee.


That would be a better solution by far..... having said that, I've had great luck with the 6 battery packs from AMZN, cant' beat the price, and 2day shipping for us on this side of the pond....


----------



## SparkyAlumni (Jul 22, 2005)

since I'd prefer a wider light span from the light on my bars, I ordered one...


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

Mr. Lynch said:


> I know the wide lens from my 1x light fits the 3x light fine, but I've never seen the need to try it. Even in low (1 led on) the 3x has a much wider beam pattern than a standard 1x light. Its about the same as a 1x light with wide lens, but with a much more even light distribution.


My 3x unit has an annoying bright spot in the middle of the beam. I'm hoping the wide angle lens will diffuse that spot to some degree and make it more of an even flood pattern.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll be doing trailwork tonight so I'll take my 3x light and try it with the wide lens.


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

Mr. Lynch said:


> I'll be doing trailwork tonight so I'll take my 3x light and try it with the wide lens.


Did you try this yet? Mine is still in the mail, but since I now have a digital camera with full manual settings, I may try to get some before & after pics.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Where did you buy your lamp?


Found this for the X2 
Upgraded Solarstorm Super X2 2 CREE XM L2 T6 LED Bicycle Bike Light Set Battery | eBay
But at that price aren't you Better off with a yinding duo clone of clone's ?


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

patski said:


> I discovered last night that the ActionLED beam diffuser works on this light head, nice!


So that security lighthead is different in size than http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S021404?!? I received the diffuser lens, but it looks to be too small for my lighthead


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

Anyone tried this one yet? I semi-randomly picked it on ebay to give it a try... I'm not jazzed about the rubber band mounting so I'd be curious to see anyone's mounting mods.

6000LM 5X CREE XM L T6 LED Bicycle Torch Lamp Light 10000mAh Battery Pack US | eBay


----------



## SparkyAlumni (Jul 22, 2005)

patski said:


> I discovered last night that the ActionLED beam diffuser works on this light head, nice!





SparkyAlumni said:


> since I'd prefer a wider light span from the light on my bars, I ordered one...


UPDATE: patski, you're awesome... thanks for the heads-up on this!!!
I received my diffuser yesterday and I must say, WOW! what a difference. 
My cheapo @mazon light and diffuser worked better than some of the other's more expensive lights. Although the plastic piece did seem to dim the light a little, it was still worth the lens swap. I use the low light on my 3x CREE and was completely happy with the output (that being said, the Medium setting will probably be what I will start using because the spread and brightness lights up the trail like a couple cars).

For anyone having issues with their lens swap, or who may have questions, I simply removed the original glass lens (leave the original black rubber seal inside the silver lens cap), mounted the diffuer with the ridges on the inside (next to the bulbs) going up and down, then, place the black rubber seal that comes with the diffuser on top of the original black rubber seal and tighten.

Note: you may have to have someone press down/hold the diffuser as the screw the silver lens cap back on, as the black rubber seals want to the turn the diffuser as you tighten the lens cap.
Also, to make sure I got the best light output/pattern, I made sure that my led's were perfectly lined up (my 3x CREE required a "Two on Top, One on the Bottom" setup... like an upside down triangle)... bottom light is "Low" beam, Top two are "Medium beam" and all 3 is "High beam".


----------



## TeeLicht (Nov 5, 2014)

Has anybody ever seen this light in reality: TrustFire TR-D012 3-LED 4-Mode 1200LM Cool White Light Bike Light (7.2~8.4V) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

For me what is interesting about this light is that the two outside lights can be turned up/down relative to the center one (also see the German Amazon Store pics). In theory this allows for a more equally distributed beam pattern. However, to work reliably, build quality must be up to certain standards as you never really know what you get if you buy directly from China.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Great to hear, I've been dragging that light to rides hoping someone would borrow it and we'd get a good test.



SparkyAlumni said:


> UPDATE: patski, you're awesome... thanks for the heads-up on this!!! I received my diffuser yesterday and I must say, WOW! what a difference. My cheapo @mazon light and diffuser worked better than some of the other's more expensive lights.





Patski; said:


> I discovered last night that the ActionLED beam diffuser works on this 3X Cree light head, nice!


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I just pulled the trigger on this puppy: Amazon.com : 5000 Lumen 2x CREE XML U2 LED Cycling Bicycle Bike Light Lamp HeadLight Headlamp : Sports & Outdoors

I will post a performance update once it gets here... between December 15th, and January 2nd :madman:

For 18 bucks I just had to give it a go!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

MudderNutter said:


> I just pulled the trigger on this puppy: Amazon.com : 5000 Lumen 2x CREE XML U2 LED Cycling Bicycle Bike Light Lamp HeadLight Headlamp : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> I will post a performance update once it gets here... between December 15th, and January 2nd :madman:
> 
> For 18 bucks I just had to give it a go!


Hate to rain on your parade, but I bought from that Amazon listing a short time ago and received a unit that was pretty much worthless - posted in the X2 thread here. (See my pics in that thread.) I also posted a review and pics on Amazon.

Now there's a chance you might receive a better unit. It has been proven that buying from the same seller doesn't guarantee the units are the same. I do believe however that few if any good X2's exist anymore (i.e. driven at higher amps with the necessary heatsinking in place).

-Garry


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I just sent a request to cancel my order. I guess I will see how their customer service is!


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

So, I ordered this....

5000LM 2X CREE XM L2 LED Cycling Bike Bicycle Headlamp Headlight Head Light Set | eBay

I got it in last Thursday. It works well from what I can tell, and is nice and bright. But there are some serious issues.

It didn't include the ballistic nylon cover for the battery to attach it to the bike. It also has the wrong connector for the light cable to screw onto the battery cable. The coupler with the recessed threads doesn't even reach the threads on the battery cable side...not even close in fact.

The seller is avoiding my issues by continually asking me for more information. I've sent pictures, and videos, and it's one excuse after the other. I haven't decided if I'm going to keep it or return it through Ebay's policy, and I guess I was hoping against all hope that they would actually take care of the issue. They have a 98.8% positive feedback, but I have no idea how.

So...I basically learned my lesson on that one, but at least it only cost me $22.00. I can at least tape the cables together, put it on my helmet, and put the battery pack in my pack and see if night riding is even something I will enjoy. Then I can get a real light if I like it. :madman:

Just curious...does anyone know if the connector on that light will fit another battery with a different cable connector? It seems like it would be designed to fit something. I might use this for a camping light or something like that, but I would like to at least be able to have a secure connection for safety, rather than taping it. That's going to get gunked up in no time.















Oh, and buyer beware on these Ebay things. I'm guessing I'll never get he cover, and they'll never address my issue with the connector. My guess is I have a nice strobe light for next Halloween, and that's about it.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Open a case with Ebay, attach the pics and vids you've sent to the seller and I'm sure you'll get your money back. Worse case, tape the connector with some electrical tape and get the $22 worth of use out of it.


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

matadorCE said:


> Open a case with Ebay, attach the pics and vids you've sent to the seller and I'm sure you'll get your money back. Worse case, tape the connector with some electrical tape and get the $22 worth of use out of it.


LOL...Yeah, and if that darn thing had come with a battery cover, then I'd have gotten exactly what I wanted...a $22.00 experiment! I wasn't expecting much, but by not getting the stupid cover, just to try it on the bars would mean I'm going to have to rig something up just to hold the battery.

What's weird is...around here, the LBS guys say that they just use a light on their helmet, and that's sufficient. They seem to feel it's useless unless the light goes where you're looking. Most of what I see on the board is a combination of both.

I read through this thread, and some of these guys are reallllllly technical and modifying their own lights to divert heat...etc. I wouldn't know the first thing about adding paste, trimming copper to add as a heat sink...etc. I just wanted something I could goof around with to see if my already crummy night vision would even allow me to ride at night at all. This may do that OK. From there...I'm thinking the Gloworm products seem pretty solid for the money.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

NWAtrailyguy said:


> So, I ordered this....
> 5000LM 2X CREE XM L2 LED Cycling Bike Bicycle Headlamp Headlight Head Light Set | eBay
> 
> It also has the wrong connector for the light cable to screw onto the battery cable. The coupler with the recessed threads doesn't even reach the threads on the battery cable side...not even close in fact.
> View attachment 940451


Look closer on the battery side, those aren't threads, they are just ridges to allow you to grip the connector easily.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

NWAtrailyguy said:


> LOL...Yeah, and if that darn thing had come with a battery cover, then I'd have gotten exactly what I wanted...a $22.00 experiment! I wasn't expecting much, but by not getting the stupid cover, just to try it on the bars would mean I'm going to have to rig something up just to hold the battery.
> 
> What's weird is...around here, the LBS guys say that they just use a light on their helmet, and that's sufficient. They seem to feel it's useless unless the light goes where you're looking. Most of what I see on the board is a combination of both.
> 
> I read through this thread, and some of these guys are reallllllly technical and modifying their own lights to divert heat...etc. I wouldn't know the first thing about adding paste, trimming copper to add as a heat sink...etc. I just wanted something I could goof around with to see if my already crummy night vision would even allow me to ride at night at all. This may do that OK. From there...I'm thinking the Gloworm products seem pretty solid for the money.


I did something similar, but bought a cheap light to see if I liked night riding before I dropped $300+ for a better light. So far I'm liking riding at night and have found that having a bright light on the helmet works better than on the handlebar. Not only does it help you keep focused on looking down on the trail as far as you can, but you can also cast the light further down the trail.


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

patski said:


> Look closer on the battery side, those aren't threads, they are just ridges to allow you to grip the connector easily.


Hahaha...that's funny. You're right, those aren't even threads! So the connector that is on the light side probably does fit some battery, somewhere then right? Why does it even have the connector then? It does have threads inside it...I just looked.

Does that connector on the light side have a name, and is it possible to buy a battery that it would actually screw onto? That might be enough for me to hang onto it, because I can at least see if I like riding at night.

It would probably work fine on my helmet with the battery in my pack, and I wouldn't need a fancy cover that they shorted me for that. I'll just roll some rubber around it and use some big velcro for a test run on my bars.

But...you know what miffs me? The principle of the thing. They know they shafted me, and they're probably doing it to everyone else who is thinking..."Well, for $22.00 it isn't worth hassling over the cover." And here I am...contributing to it, instead of insisting on getting what was promised. I may take it up with Ebay just to make them aware...although I'm sure they'll just assume I'm some random dude wanting an extra battery cover, because I lost my other one.


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

matadorCE said:


> I did something similar, but bought a cheap light to see if I liked night riding before I dropped $300+ for a better light. So far I'm liking riding at night and have found that having a bright light on the helmet works better than on the handlebar. Not only does it help you keep focused on looking down on the trail as far as you can, but you can also cast the light further down the trail.


Cool...I appreciate the feedback, and I'm glad it served its purpose. I hope I end up liking it as well. With the shorter days, it's the only way to get a mid-week ride in.

As little as 10 years ago, I would probably look it up on Youtube and find out how to improve the Chinese cheapos and sort of make it a goal to find a way to make it "almost as good as the good lights" and feel like I'm beating the system. Now that I'm older...I just want something that is going to work and I won't have to tinker with it or worry about it. My guess is...it will work fine, but the battery will die pretty quickly. I haven't had very good luck with cheap batteries. But I can tell in 30 minutes if I like it...which is better than dropping $300.00 only to realize my depth perception is too bad to enjoy it.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

NWAtrailyguy said:


> Does that connector on the light side have a name, and is it possible to buy a battery that it would actually screw onto? That might be enough for me to hang onto it, because I can at least see if I like riding at night.


Amazon: waterproof 2.5mm dc connector

Google: waterproof 2.5mm dc connector


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Patski. OK...I'm trying to keep up here. So that connector would pair with a battery that has the 2.5mm dc connector, which mine obviously DOES NOT have. Is that correct? 

I guess the last thing I would want to do is buy another battery for a light that may not stay cool long enough for a full ride before it burns up, but if it holds up OK...maybe it would be something for the future. 

For now...I see electrical tape goo in my future. :madmax:


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

NWAtrailyguy said:


> .... So the connector that is on the light side probably does fit some battery, somewhere then right? Why does it even have the connector then? It does have threads inside it...I just looked.
> 
> Does that connector on the light side have a name, and is it possible to buy a battery that it would actually screw onto? ......


To bad it's sold out:
PANNOVO B-C04 Water Resistant 4 x 18650 Battery Pack Case for Bike Lamp - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

The very new one noticed by Garry, not proven yet:
PANNOVO B-C18 Waterproof 4-18650 Battery Pack Case for Bike Light / Cell phones - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

A small refresh - today at LM a half of the SS X2 









lo-mid-hi and one XML2 w/o battery, front crown and screws at the back should be removable, might handle 10W if you change the driver.


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

ledoman said:


> To bad it's sold out:
> PANNOVO B-C04 Water Resistant 4 x 18650 Battery Pack Case for Bike Lamp - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
> 
> The very new one noticed by Garry, not proven yet:
> PANNOVO B-C18 Waterproof 4-18650 Battery Pack Case for Bike Light / Cell phones - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


Hmm...so if I end up liking this, at least there's hope that I can find a cover for the battery. Thanks for posting that. I still haven't even tried it out, but I'm sure I will over the T-giving break.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

MK96 said:


> A small refresh - today at LM a half of the SS X2
> 
> View attachment 941813
> 
> ...


Back in stock so I ordered one.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Lime the look of it...a SSX1..haha. Has a standard MS-type connector too.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*@NWTtrailyguy;* The battery they sent you isn't designed for the lamp you received. If you just want a cheap battery with the threads on the female plug you might try one of these. Notice the photo on the upper left that the plug has the threaded female connector. This is what you want even though the battery here is likely crap.....or you could e-mail the seller the photo of the battery you need.

Also notice on the link I posted that the photos to the right show a battery with a plug like the one you already have. Whatever or whoever you order from send them an e-mail first to confirm the battery/connector you need. If you have to send them the photo, I would.

Option three; You can order a "Hunk Lee" battery with quality cells and request the connector that you need. It is my understanding that he will take custom orders and does have the "screw on SolarStorm connectors". ( Hunk Lee is a Chinese e-bay vendor with good rapport on this forum ). If you order a HL battery you will still need a bag if you wish to mount it to your bike frame. Not sure if he sells those or not.

FWIW, I use my Solarstorm type lamps ( with screw sleeves ) with just standard Magicshine type batteries. Since the MS batteries don't have the threaded female plug they do have a rubber outer sleeve over the plug. I find I can fit the plastic ( threaded )sleeve over the rubber sleeve ( I screw it a little to grab the rubber better ) and it holds pretty good.

If you want the Hunk Lee battery you can order it and wait till it arrives from China ( maybe 16 days to a month ) or you could order a very nice MS type battery ( bag included ) with good cells from either Action LED or *mtbrevolution ( Xeccon ) and have it within days.

Personally if it were me I'd get a good battery from Xeccon and if I didn't like the plug fit I'd order the cheap Amazon battery and cut the plug off and make an adapter for a standard MS type battery. ( *FWIW, mtbrevolution has some good deals on their 5200mAh batteries which should work very well with the two emitter lamps. ) I should note here that the Xeccon batteries have female plugs with square outer rubber sleeves. ( otherwise the plugs are the same ). Strange as it may be, the Solarstorm lamp works very well and holds really tight with the Xeccon battery. That said you really don't need to use the plastic screw sleeve with the Xeccon plug. Still, Xeccon provides a round adaptor for standard MS type plug users ( included ).


----------



## Conquer (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi there,
I'm planning to buy a new bike light, want one with wider beam. I'm looking for these lights, which one should i buy?
Ultrafire D99
Yinding YD-2xu2
KD 2
Ultrafire LZZ-u3

Any others?
Thanks


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Conquer said:


> Hi there,
> I'm planning to buy a new bike light, want one with wider beam. I'm looking for these lights, which one should i buy?
> Ultrafire D99
> Yinding YD-2xu2
> ...


My thoughts on the lamps you've linked to:

I own one of the D99's. Not a bad lamp but the ( XM-L ) emitters were a little "bluish". This lamp though actually has 4 steady modes that are quite useable. There is an upgraded version now sold by D/X using the XM-L2 emitters. With the newer emitters it should be brighter and whiter. If you want this lamp get the one with the better emitters. ( *Link )

Nothing wrong with the Yindings. I don't own one but if I wanted one I'd probably buy one of the Kaidomain clone versions with XM-L2 emitters. K/D also sells the lamp without battery which is also good if you choose to go that route.

I like the look and UI function of the KD2. Similar to the Yinding ( clone version ) it includes a 10-level programmable sub-menu for customizing the 3 steady mode levels ( if you chose to do so ) The Ultrafire LZZ-U3 is similar to the KD2 but I'd go with the KD2 because of the listed sub-menu.

Keep in mind anything you order from China now will take a little longer since it's the holiday season. Personally I like the lamps that K/D has but only because they are offering more lamps with the upgraded XM-L2 emitters. I've bought from both D/X and K/D before without too much problem. Personally I also like the idea of buying the lamp separately and then buying a better battery but if you see something you like that includes the battery and it doesn't come any other way I'd just go ahead and buy it and plan on buying a better battery if really needed later on.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> My thoughts on the lamps you've linked to:
> 
> I own one of the D99's. Not a bad lamp but the ( XM-L ) emitters were a little "bluish". This lamp though actually has 4 steady modes that are quite useable. There is an upgraded version now sold by D/X using the XM-L2 emitters. With the newer emitters it should be brighter and whiter. If you want this lamp get the one with the better emitters. ( *Link )
> 
> ...


With the kd2 having that sub menu it looks like the closet clone of the Gemini Duo . Great price on that also , the UI on that is very useful .


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a KD Duo clone (black, but not the "KD 2" one linked above) which has terrible heatsinking. Mine also came underdriven and I have an entire thread over at BLF on modding this driver for more output. I just figured out today that there is some serious voltage drop in the power lead coming off the battery pack (4.2v in my case). The voltage is dropping too much for the driver to pull much current. I think only having 4.2v input on my model is part of the problem. 

Not sure if the "KD 2" model above would be better. I'm positive it will have the same hollow inside with extremely little thermal contact. I posted pics of this in the Duo Clones & Yinding Review threads. 

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> I have a KD Duo clone (black, but not the "KD 2" one linked above) which has terrible heatsinking. Mine also came underdriven and I have an entire thread over at BLF on modding this driver for more output. I just figured out today that there is some serious voltage drop in the power lead coming off the battery pack (4.2v in my case). The voltage is dropping too much for the driver to pull much current. I think only having 4.2v input on my model is part of the problem.
> 
> Not sure if the "KD 2" model above would be better. **I'm positive it will have the same hollow inside with extremely little thermal contact.* I posted pics of this in the Duo Clones & Yinding Review threads.
> 
> -Garry


Yes there are Duo clones out there that are underdriven. D/X used to do this on some of their lamps and I guess K/D did as well. The listed current draw for the "KD2" model is 2200ma. Now if the emitters are in series than you will have a bright output. If parallel then not so bright. If you want to know for sure you send off an e-mail and ask them.

*Thermal pathways are always going to be an issue. I kind of take it in stride now that it's become so more common. When you buy or plan on buying a Chinese lamp you have to assume from the git-go that there may be things about them that you might not like. When it comes to the internals you really don't know what you are getting until you buy it. You read the reviews, roll the dice and take your chances. For $30-$40 you get what you can get and hope it works well enough to last a couple seasons. This is why I don't recommend a particular model to anyone because I really don't know if they will get something that works well enough to rely on. I comment on what I know but not on what I don't know. I'd hate to have someone buy something because I recommended it, only to have them be totally pissed if they end up getting something that sucks.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

I've just got KD2 one and I'll make review soon, so stay tuned. It's not perfect in terms od thermal path as Garry pointed out, but the user interface is the best you can get in the cheapo class. This has the same 10 step UI I've discovered also with DX driver(be aware of wrong picture). It has thermal protetcion too (well, not tested, just determined by looking the driver circuit).


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Is it just a wrong picture of a DX driver or another confusion? Mine is black and not HX 1341 and looks exactly as yours on the pics in the DX thread.



ledoman said:


> I've just got KD2 one and I'll make review soon, so stay tuned. It's not perfect in terms od thermal path as Garry pointed out, but the user interface is the best you can get in the cheapo class. This has the same 10 step UI I've discovered also with DX driver(be aware of wrong picture). It has thermal protetcion too (well, not tested, just determined by looking the driver circuit).


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

You know what is interesting? As I read these posts I think of the last group night ride I did (last week)...basically nothing but SSX2s, 808 clones, etc. Not a single one of those folks gives two farts about this stuff, they just spend their $20 and ride. Just saying not to loose site of the reason we buy lights...to ride!


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

MK96 said:


> Is it just a wrong picture of a DX driver or another confusion? Mine is black and not HX 1341 and looks exactly as yours on the pics in the DX thread.


MK I've noticed wrong picture few days ago. Before it was the correct one. Now it looks they posted pictures of similar same sized 28mm one. Hopefuly it's just a mistake. I've reported error there. 
I think yours is just fine. Funny enough, some parts of "KD2" driver are exactly the same.

TiGeo, you are right, but unfortunately I do a lot more modding stuff than riding. I've found it quite interesting while some others just buy and ride. We are different people on the globe


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

TiGeo said:


> ....Not a single one of those folks gives two farts about this stuff, they just spend their $20 and ride. Just saying not to loose site of the reason we buy lights...to ride!


IMO, a cheap light set is like any other cheap mt. bike component. Cheap parts get you on the trail and they may do so for quite a while or they may fail prematurely or suddenly. Higher quality parts have better odds of keeping one riding rather than walking or riding instead of effing around trying to get something working.


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Cat-man-do said:


> *@NWTtrailyguy;* The battery they sent you isn't designed for the lamp you received. If you just want a cheap battery with the threads on the female plug you might try one of these. Notice the photo on the upper left that the plug has the threaded female connector. This is what you want even though the battery here is likely crap.....or you could e-mail the seller the photo of the battery you need.
> 
> Also notice on the link I posted that the photos to the right show a battery with a plug like the one you already have. Whatever or whoever you order from send them an e-mail first to confirm the battery/connector you need. If you have to send them the photo, I would.
> 
> ...


Hi Cat. First off, thank you very much for the help!! I'm not normally a tinkerer, so this is all a little out of my wheelhouse. Heat sinks, soldering, not in my bag of tricks!

I finally gave up on that vendor. They flat out told me they didn't have a cover to ship me. They offered a $10 refund to my PayPal account, and I just took it.

I can get $12 of use out of the thing just with what it has currently, even if it's just using it on the head strap walking around a campsite to get wood, take trash, or a quick walk down to the river.

I'll probably go back to my "normal ways" of just buying what all the guys around here are using, and they all swear by based on three years of experience with them. For the few minor issues they have had, the LBS owner says the Mfr. has always been overly helpful with warranty etc. I will ask what brand they are, because I didn't even ask. Since they're sold out right now, I have to wait for the four on order to come in so I can report back.

They all say that for our trails, all they need is one on their helmet. The word is they will run 3 hours on high...no sweat, but that a few guys who use them twice or more a week are starting to get less in year three, and some are running them on Medium except on the fastest descents to extend battery life.

If I knew the light I had wasn't going to melt in a month from poor heat sinking, I might spend some money on a decent battery, but I'm more inclined to just get what the best riders around here say works well, and are every bit as good as some of the guys who have spent $350.00 on them by direct comparison.

I would feel dumb about spending money on a battery only to have the light melt. If nothing else, I'll have one for a "guest" to use, or a spare.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

...^^^....your welcome. I rarely tinker with the lamps myself. The lamps won't melt because they're made out of Aluminum. The thermal issue is related to the emitters. On most of the lamps with more than one emitter the metal board that the emitters are mounted on are at times not connected very well to the main body. This doesn't mean that they won't work or fail it just means that the heat generated by the emitters will not bleed off to the outer body as well as they could if more contact area was built into the lamps. That said most of the time ( IMO ) I don't see it as a problem because the drivers used to power the cheap lamps are not powering the emitters to their full potential anyway. As long as you don't run the lamp at full power when sitting still ( with no air moving over it ) you shouldn't have a problem.

About your battery problem; The e-bay vendor ripped you off. He sent you the wrong battery and didn't include a pouch to mount it to the bike. You didn't mention a charger so I'll assume you were sent one of those. The $10 refund was not enough IMO. 

Anyway, messing with e-bay and their vendors can be a PITA so I understand that. For what it's worth I'm contacting an e-bay vendor to see if they have the right battery ( and connector ). If they have it I'll contact you with the information. Regardless you'd be better off buying a better battery because not only are the cells going to be better but the pouch for your bike frame will be much better as well. The cheap Chinese battery bags, while they work ( and that barely ) are total pieces of s***.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

As prommised here it brief riview of "KD2" light: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...umens-bicycle-light-picture-heavy-940595.html


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...^^^....your welcome. I rarely tinker with the lamps myself. The lamps won't melt because they're made out of Aluminum. The thermal issue is related to the emitters. On most of the lamps with more than one emitter the metal board that the emitters are mounted on are at times not connected very well to the main body. This doesn't mean that they won't work or fail it just means that the heat generated by the emitters will not bleed off to the outer body as well as they could if more contact area was built into the lamps. That said most of the time ( IMO ) I don't see it as a problem because the drivers used to power the cheap lamps are not powering the emitters to their full potential anyway. As long as you don't run the lamp at full power when sitting still ( with no air moving over it ) you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> About your battery problem; The e-bay vendor ripped you off. He sent you the wrong battery and didn't include a pouch to mount it to the bike. You didn't mention a charger so I'll assume you were sent one of those. The $10 refund was not enough IMO.
> 
> Anyway, messing with e-bay and their vendors can be a PITA so I understand that. For what it's worth I'm contacting an e-bay vendor to see if they have the right battery ( and connector ). If they have it I'll contact you with the information. Regardless you'd be better off buying a better battery because not only are the cells going to be better but the pouch for your bike frame will be much better as well. The cheap Chinese battery bags, while they work ( and that barely ) are total pieces of s***.


Thanks again Cat-man-do! Yeah, I definitely felt like I got jipped a little bit, but the truth is that I'll probably wear it on my helmet and just toss the battery in my hydro-pak anyway. I really picture some dude in his mom's basement figuring out how to type just well enough for me to understand it, but make it believable that it's someone from China..and laughing at me. :madmax:

I really just wanted to be able to mount it to the bars to see which way I preferred, but I have yet to have anyone say that you should ever run a "bar only" set up, because the light isn't directed where you're going...just straight ahead, and it is really "bouncy." I had sort of planned to use it as a bar light, and add the more expensive and reliable model from my LBS if I get into this night riding thing.

Thing is...the more I read, the more I wonder why I should buy even a $150.00 light. Honestly, the light this thing puts out...I don't why I would ever need more, other than as you said...the battery is a POS.

I could probably have you recommend the best deal on Ebay for a light that some of you know works and is built decently, and a good battery, and just roll with that for around $50.00. I think it's just one of those things where I like to support the LBS, and if I know I'm going to enjoy it and go a time or two a week until DLST kicks in, and it will last a few years....that's a worthwhile investment.

I really just bought that one to be able to try it, and I wasn't expecting much. What did make me furious at first is, they asked for me to send pictures, a video, and everything under the sun...when they had to have already KNOWN that they didn't have the cover, and it was the wrong battery. They were trying to set roadblocks up so I'd just give in and go away, but I stuck it out until they at least had to do something. I should copy the email chain...it's comical. "We refund $5 and you buy cover local. That OK?" Uh....no, because if I could buy it local, I never would have BOUGHT IT FROM YOU IN CHINA!

At any rate, lesson learned...and only a $12.00 one in the end, and I'll get some use out of it. Heck, I talked about it at Thanksgiving and the first thing my brother brought up was the cool hike that ends in an underground waterfall right around Ponca, Arkansas called Lost Valley and how it would be perfect for that.

I feel like I'm still way ahead on the cheapo Chinese thing, because I bought some really slick IR controlled outlets from Deal Extreme a few years back. I just plug my LED rope lights into them, push the button on the outlet to receive the IR command, and then every time the remote sends that command it turns them on or off. It's cool for my entertainment center and they work great.

Here's what the local guys have told me:

1. Throw is more important than a really wide angle. In fact, since the trees are really close to the trail around here, sometimes a broad beam can actually reflect, cause odd shadows, and make it harder to see. They say more of a "tunnel of light" is better, with a good throw.

2. Everyone helmet mounts. One guy runs one on his bars too, but he says he really doesn't need it. It came in handy a few times when someone else's crapped out, and it was used as a spare.

3. There are two models the LBS sells. $150.00, which is rated at 1500 lumens. $199.00 model that is rated at 2,000 lumens. They all say that the 1500 is plenty bright enough for our trails, and in fact a lot of them drop to medium on any sort of climb or slow technical stuff.

4. They rarely ride for more than 2 hours, so that's really the critical battery requirement. Apparently, these lights they sell will go about 3 hrs on high when the are new out of the box, and in year three they have noticed less life and run high on descents, and medium most of the rest of the time.

_Based on that info, it being on my helmet, and wanting only that single light to work for at least 2.5 hours with decent output, what would you recommend that would be reliable and at least water resistant?? _

*Full disclosure:* I really want a new Kuat NV 2 rack, and whatever I can save here can go toward that. :thumbsup:

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*@NWAtrailyguy*..^^...; Good to hear that you can make the lamp work for the helmet. The ebay seller I contacted says they have the battery with threaded female connector. Like I said before, it will still be a crap battery. The better bet to make the lamp more useable is to get a better battery. The SSX2 makes a good helmet lamp. With a better ( brand name )5200mAh battery it will likely get 2.5 to 3hrs run time. I fully recommend using a two lamp system because it will make the night riding experience more safer and more enjoyable. The extra cost of a second lamp is not so expensive as to be prohibitive. ( depending on what you buy ). You can ride with just one lamp but you aren't going to see the things you need to see as well. I'd rather have two cheap 500 lumen lamps mounted helmet/bars than one better quality 1000 lumen lamp, it makes that much of a difference and I've been a night rider since the first commercial bike lamps were available ( some twenty years ago when the only lamps were lower output halogen lamps ).

Usually when I ride trails at night I will use only the bar lamp if I'm not going too fast and the trail is not too twisty or technical. Once I pick up speed or hit more turns I turn the helmet lamp on so I can see into turns. As such the bar lamp is my steady "on" work horse and does my primary lighting. It is also a brand name lamp/battery set-up and is very reliable. For the helmet I use various lamps. Depends on the season and terrain as to what lamp I use on the helmet but no matter what I use I always use very good batteries.

No matter what lamps you choose I do recommend that you do use at least one good brand name lamp to complement a two lamp set-up. Brand names I would endorse that are good bang for the buck and include good batteries; Gloworm, Gemini, DiNotte, Xeccon and some of the newer Magicshine lamps. This is of course a short list. There are others that are also worthy, I'm just listing the ones I've either used or heard good things about.

I will say that if you buy a lamp for the bars I would recommend a lamp that uses optics rather than reflectors. Optics tend to spread the beam pattern more evenly and supply more light directly in front of the bike. For the helmet I favor reflector lamps but a good optic lamp will work as well as long as it is bright enough. The X2 you have works very well as a helmet lamp but I've tried it on the bars and it can work well there too if you use another on the helmet. Now if you ride road the X2 on the bars is all you need. If you do choose to go with only one lamp be sure to carry a good torch for back-up or in case you have a mechanical or flat. Last thing you need on a night ride is to flat and only have your half depleted lamp/battery to help you see while doing the repair.

Catman rule #1 for Nightriding: Better to have more ( light / runtime ) than you need than to not have enough and need more. Believe me, that rule was learned the hard way. I use two bike lamps and carry a mini-backup torch for repairs.


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Cat-man-do. It's amazing how much the sport has progressed in our area since 1997. I was riding fire roads back in the day. The thrill of riding single track is a completely different experience, and since I've always enjoyed night time activities ranging from fishing, hiking, camping, and ATV riding...I'm sure I'll enjoy it on a Mtn. bike too. 

My plan is to get a good name brand light from the LBS that the guys I ride with testify is very good and has good life. Then I can use the battery cover that comes with it for the cheapo Chinese special and frame/bar mount that set up. I'll use the LBS model on my helmet like they do, and I should be good to go.

I am pretty sure he sells the Xeccon lights. I'll try to find out today and report back just to make sure I don't screw up. It is very obvious by looking at the 2015 light review on this site that there are significant differences in the lights. 

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*SecurityIng® 4 Modes Waterproof 2300 Lumens XM-L U2 LED*



ledoman said:


> As prommised here it brief riview of "KD2" light: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...umens-bicycle-light-picture-heavy-940595.html


Anyone ever try the Amazon version of this light? 2 day shipping for us on this side of the pond...

SecurityIng® 4 Modes Waterproof 2300 Lumens XM-L U2 LED


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

patski said:


> Anyone ever try the Amazon version of this light? 2 day shipping for us on this side of the pond...
> 
> SecurityIng® 4 Modes Waterproof 2300 Lumens XM-L U2 LED


I don't know if others have purchased this Duo clone in particular but people have bought from the SecurityIng® vendor on Amazon before. Likely it will just be the standard set and not the one with the 10-level sub menu but if you just want one without the "Chinese sit-and-wait" factor I say go for it. Post back and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

As Cat says, I'd suspect it's exactly the same hollow internal version as mine (except mine has a 4.2v driver) and the one ledoman reviewed. Very little heatsinking and I'd be wary of using it without taking care of that issue (esp. if it's driven pretty hard stock like ledoman's is).

-Garry


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

SparkyAlumni said:


> UPDATE: patski, you're awesome... thanks for the heads-up on this!!! I received my diffuser yesterday and I must say, WOW! what a difference. .


This MS Clone(5x removed) seems to come with the diffuser and it's under $11

1200LM 3 Modes CREE 5V XML-T6 USB LED


EDIT: Fixed....


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Link doesn't work for me.

-Garry


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

garrybunk said:


> Link doesn't work for me.
> 
> -Garry


I'm with this guy. ^^^ It sent me to a page that looked to be the first page to make a purchase and asked for my Amazon ID information. No need to start putting that online when not absolutely necessary, is what I say!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

NWAtrailyguy said:


> I'm with this guy. ^^^ It sent me to a page that looked to be the first page to make a purchase and asked for my Amazon ID information. No need to start putting that online when not absolutely necessary, is what I say!


Should Be Fixed....

This MS 808 Clone(5x removed) seems to come with the diffuser and it's under $11

1200LM 3 Modes CREE 5V XML-T6 USB LED




SparkyAlumni said:


> UPDATE: patski, you're awesome... thanks for the heads-up on this!!! I received my diffuser yesterday and I must say, WOW! what a difference. .


----------



## dawgman25 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have one of these that I unfortunately had to use the other night as a few of my crap batteries stopped working. I used to think it was a great light until I got a few newer models. Night and day difference between this light and a newer Yingding clone or SSX2. Still need a battery too. I would get an SSX2 clone for $20 all day long and it comes with a battery over this model. Much better light output. I have the diffuser too and it just puts out a really small footprint compared to the newer lights.

Plan on buying a new battery at some point. Mine crapped out pretty quick, but I got a full refund and ended up buying a nicer battery.

Amazon.com: 5000 Lumen 2x CREE XML U2 LED Cycling Bicycle Bike Light Lamp HeadLight Headlamp: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

dawgman25 said:


> I would get an SSX2 clone for $20 all day long . . . Much better light output. Amazon.com: 5000 Lumen 2x CREE XML U2 LED Cycling Bicycle Bike Light Lamp HeadLight Headlamp: Sports & Outdoors


And take a look at my "Customer Images" and read my Amazon review on this light posted November 10, 2014 (posted as "gbunk"). It's junk. I'm certain good X2's are gone. Currently used drivers are hit or miss. Move on to another model. My 808's put out way more light than this crap X2 did. Oh, and I don't know about the battery, but the charger is dangerous - overcharges the cells.

-Garry


----------



## spddmn24 (Jun 9, 2013)

garrybunk said:


> And take a look at my "Customer Images" and read my Amazon review on this light posted November 10, 2014 (posted as "gbunk"). It's junk. I'm certain good X2's are gone. Currently used drivers are hit or miss. Move on to another model. My 808's put out way more light than this crap X2 did. Oh, and I don't know about the battery, but the charger is dangerous - overcharges the cells.
> 
> -Garry


Mine came with 2 fake batteries in the battery pack along with the problems you had.


----------



## dawgman25 (Nov 14, 2010)

I wouldn't use this as my main light, but something similar for a backup light. Point being, these newer lights for the same money are going to have better output than the 808 clone. At least, this has been my experience.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

so what is the consensus on these lights? i have read through the thread and there does not seem to be def. pick, unless i missed something.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

brankulo said:


> so what is the consensus on these lights? i have read through the thread and there does not seem to be def. pick, unless i missed something.


This thread is only intended as a "heads up" announcement thread on new cheap Chinese lights, not a recommendation thread. Your questions is probably best suited to a new thread.

-Garry


----------



## ChanceG (Nov 17, 2014)

MK96 said:


> A small refresh - today at LM a half of the SS X2
> 
> View attachment 941813
> 
> ...


Link to where this was ordered from??


----------



## ChanceG (Nov 17, 2014)

MK96 said:


> A small refresh - today at LM a half of the SS X2
> 
> View attachment 941813
> 
> ...





znomit said:


> Back in stock so I ordered one.


Link to where this was ordered from??


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

from Lightmalls, search for Single L2 bicycle light.


----------



## 47mph (Nov 3, 2014)

Ordered 1 of these
3X CREE XM L T6 LED 3800Lm Bike Bicycle Light Headlamp Head Torch | eBay 
for $9.50 w/ Free shipping and it
Departed USPS Facility
Dec-10-14, 10:32 AM, CHICAGO, IL 60701

Already have a holder w/ 2 snap in Panasonic 3100mah batteries:thumbsup:, so I won't have to be concerned w/ cheapo battery life.


- Internal wiring applies the high efficient booster circuit, working voltage is wide and can utilize the batteries in the largest extent
- Waterproofing design
- Aluminum alloy casing
- Aluminum alloy reflector
4 Switch Modes: High / Middle / Low / Strobe
Weight: 160g


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Report back what the modes are. I suspect it is 1,2,3 leds on, strobe.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Kinda like the look of this one - though 4.2V driver/power supply:


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

garrybunk said:


> Hate to rain on your parade, but I bought from that Amazon listing a short time ago and received a unit that was pretty much worthless - posted in the X2 thread here. (See my pics in that thread.) I also posted a review and pics on Amazon.
> 
> Now there's a chance you might receive a better unit. It has been proven that buying from the same seller doesn't guarantee the units are the same. I do believe however that few if any good X2's exist anymore (i.e. driven at higher amps with the necessary heatsinking in place).
> 
> -Garry


Garry,

So I ended up canceling my order... and received the light anyway for free. So far the light has been performing very well! My first few uses the light has lasted over 3 hours on various outputs with no problems. I don't know a lot about lights, but as far as I can tell it seems that I have received a decent X2.... for free! I will keep you guys posted on whether or not it craps out on me.

-Kevin


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

brankulo said:


> so what is the consensus on these lights? i have read through the thread and there does not seem to be def. pick, unless i missed something.


I have 3 of these: 4000Lm 3X CREE XM L T6 LED Head Front Bicycle Lamp Bike Light Headlamp Headlight | eBay all from this seller.

One I have had for 1.5 yrs with a lot of use (I would say about 40-50 recharges), without problems. Thats why I have 2 more now, only about 3 months old.

But:
* due to some reports of battery burning/explosion, I never charge them in the house
* I always fully discharge the batteries before charging them
* there is not a lot of warning when the battery is low, and they just cut out without dimming first
* when running on "high" they can get very hot, ie: too hot to touch

hope this helps

EDIT:I messed up (sort of), but I thought this thread was actually this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...xml-t6-led-bicycle-headlight-lamp-759177.html either way it may also interest you


----------



## 47mph (Nov 3, 2014)

*3X CREE XM-L T6 LED 3800Lm Bike Bicycle Light Headlamp Head Torch ($9.50 free shipping)*
1.8" dia x 2.2" long 135 grams (vs Solar Storm x2 92 grams)


No female screw cap on cable end, OK w me

low 1 cree, med 2 crees, high 3 crees, strobe 3 crees flash
0.23 amps . . 0.74 amps . . 0.89 amps . . . . 0.39-0.50 amps


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

*3X CREE XM-L T6 LED 3800Lm Bike Bicycle Light Headlamp Head Torch ($9.50 free shipping)*

I keep looking at the incredible Lumens output quoted by the cheap Chinese lights!

I take it that no one do think they are getting what is advertised specially for the money! Please get me right I am not saying they are not good value for money when you look at the lumen per $ ratio, they are, but what you get is not what is advertised!

I have a Solarstorm X2 (as far as I know a genuine one and not the cheap copy) the true ouput appear to be slightly lower to my Gloworm X2v3 which has been tested by MTBR and read over 1500 lumens OTF, but I see them advertised on some website as 5000 lumens. As far as I can understand this is not possible!

BTW, Regarding Solarstorm X2, I bought 3, had two good heads and one totally crap one, two bad batteries (one caught fire and one lasted 30mn) the good battery is still going strong after 1 years, 2 good charger and one which lasted two charges. So in my mind , buying a cheap Chinese lights will always be a lottery!

This is a few things I have found on the net regarding output:

*This is for T6 XM-L, obviously , the figures will be a little different for the U2 or L2, but you still will be a long way away from most of the cheap light advertised output!

Max output is about 1,000 lumens at 3.2A. You can actually drive it even harder, if you can cool it, but with rapidly diminishing returns.

Here's a test on the XML that Saalbuster (maker of DEFT) did last year. Maximum output is around 1400 lumens at 6A but without a good thermal pathway you wont be able to maintain it. A TIR optic is about double the optical efficiency of a normal reflector (non electroformed or rhodium plated) so you can expect 900+ lumens OTF with 3.5A or so.*









Stuff I found on forum

What is the max achievable lumens from a CREE XM-L T6 LED?


----------



## allthegearnoidea (Mar 27, 2014)

From what I remember, the Quoted lumens is the theoretical Maximum output the led could produce all be itfor a Very short burst with optimally charged high quality cells at optimum ambient temps, 
i've a few variations now, the std t6xml thats quoted at 1800lm+ is closer to 900, similar for the ultrafire 502b, quoted at silly outputs, yet, my first season on nightriding, i was More than happy withthis setup, i've now 2 t6 lights on the lid one 4.2v one 8.4v, the difference is quite noticable! And another U2 xml on the bars and a t6 with big 'bubble' lense for Flood light, I have been out with 6 on the bars and 2 on the lid, but it didnt make all that much difference over my normal set up,


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Totally agree with you, I remember my first night ride, with a single flashlight runing a Solarforce with a MCE about 400 lumens, which I thought was fantastic, not the run time mind you! I have done some club MTB rides with just two single XM-L T6, which again did give you plenty of light to ride safely but like you I like to have a lot more (personal choice, some of my mates only run with helmet lights like the, Ayup which are not the brightest light now)

This Friday night, I had Fenix BC30 and Solarstorm X2 on bar with a Gloworm X2 on lid, so you are probably talking around 4000 lumens, this was like day light but I also did some trail section with just the GW X2 and to be honest, this was not a problem, and I can see myself in the summer just taking the Gloworm when not much night riding is done or I want to go light.

From what I remember, the Quoted lumens is the theoretical Maximum output the led could produce all be itfor a Very short burst with optimally charged high quality cells at optimum ambient temps
I know but this is deceiving, the max output achieved for a very short time under perfect condition, is not what we are interested in, we want to know what output you will have during our ride, so in other term the real live output. 

I personally think that the established and reputable bike light manufacturers should set proper standards, maybe same as the ANSI/NEMA FL-1 standard that some of the flashlight manufacturers have started to use. So we the buyers we have a little more of a clue as what we are buying!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Even the ANSI FL-1 standards aren't realistic or helpful at times. The ANSI standard is going to be the max output (though that might be after 30 seconds) with no regard to regulation (it's not the output you get for the full ANSI rated runtime). The runtime ends somewhere like 10% output level which isn't useful in most situations. This is why you end up with retail stores selling 500 lumen XM-L lights which run on 4AA batteries (alkaline to boot) and claim a rediculous 4 to 6 hours runtime. Sure it may give 500 lumens on fresh batteries for the first 5 minutes, but it's going to drop output like a rock! Doesn't stop them from slapping an ANSI FL-1 standard spec on it!

So sure it's a real spec to compare lights, but beware how it works. It can be very misleading. 

-Garry


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

A little is better than nothing , but you are right Garry! 

I wonder if as united individuals via the medium of forums we could pressurize the industry to be more transparent! 
If all the reputable manufactures agreed to more realistic tests and did published them surely they would benefit and so would we!


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

*A new cheap 2x CREE LED light on order*

This thread is a beast!

I have been getting by the last couple seasons with a cheap single CREE light and was satisfied. I even bought a Xeccon battery for it and it gets me 4 hours of ride time on high power. But lately I've thought that I could go brighter for the low cost of what's out there. While surfing Amazon, I accidentally clicked buy instead of add to wish list on the following light. Fortunately it was one of my leading candidates based on both a wide and a narrow beam in one. The other was reviewed in this thread  by Locoman with a good impression. I hope this one is the same.
Amazon.com : SecurityIng® 4 Modes Waterproof LED Bicycle Light Special Disign Long or Short Range Lighting Modes Super Bright Lighting Lamp Bicycle Headlight LED Headlamp Flashlight Torch with 8.4 V 8800mAh Rechargeable Battery Pack & Charger (Black)


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

See my review here http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...d-016-dual-beam-bicycle-headlight-934119.html


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

ewarnerusa said:


> This thread is a beast!
> 
> I have been getting by the last couple seasons with a cheap single CREE light and was satisfied. I even bought a Xeccon battery for it and it gets me 4 hours of ride time on high power. But lately I've thought that I could go brighter for the low cost of what's out there. While surfing Amazon, I accidentally clicked buy instead of add to wish list on the following light. Fortunately it was one of my leading candidates based on both a wide and a narrow beam in one. The other was reviewed in this thread  by Locoman with a good impression. I hope this one is the same.
> Amazon.com : SecurityIng® 4 Modes Waterproof LED Bicycle Light Special Disign Long or Short Range Lighting Modes Super Bright Lighting Lamp Bicycle Headlight LED Headlamp Flashlight Torch with 8.4 V 8800mAh Rechargeable Battery Pack & Charger (Black)


Check out the Yinding as well, it should be brighter since both LEDs light on all levels and the light head is only $24
https://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/original-real-yinding-yd-2xu2-found-941540.html


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

ledoman said:


> See my review here http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...d-016-dual-beam-bicycle-headlight-934119.html


Thanks for the link and review ledoman. I'm looking forward to getting the light! I didn't realize that it had a screw-in battery wire, I hope it doesn't prevent me from using my Xeccon 6600 mAh battery with it.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

You are welcome. If your Xeccon battery has standard Magicshine 5.5x2.1mm connector then you should be just fine. Not bad light, but it has it's own modes and somewhat ringy beam wich is less noticeable on the trail. Rings are partly the leds problem in conjunction with the reflectors. It is not the only one with that problem. Of course the battery is another story.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Yes, my Xeccon battery has the standard Magicshine connector. And I'm aware of the greatly exaggerated battery claims by these cheap LED lights which is why I ended up with the nice Xeccon one! It cost almost twice as much as the original light did (~$50 I think), but I consider it a great investment for night riding.


----------



## 47mph (Nov 3, 2014)

New 1200Lm Lumens CREE XM-L T6 LED Bicycle Light Torch Bike Headlamp Headlight
for $8.00 (includes shipping) Headlight only. I have a couple of Panasonic batteries already.





1.5" dia x 2.25" long 91 grams



Glass lens has 2 green O-rings 1 on the outside & 1 on the inside.



Nice pill. Star has white thermal paste showing. 3 modes

High 1.02 amps, Low 0.26 amps, Strobe 0.26 to 0.78 amps

So this single cree pulls more amps on high than the 3 cree unit on high on page 9 that I posted the similar details of. Thus, leading to,:drumroll: 
more crees does not necessarily = more lumens.


----------



## allthegearnoidea (Mar 27, 2014)

Completely agree that more led's does not mean more bright!
Ive a 9led unit I picked up mainly for thebattery, will post beam shots a bit later but a single cree as above has a 'brighter' area of light, the 9 has a vide flood but for what it is, you would expect a WoW! Amount of light! ;-)


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

It is mostly all about heat and power management. More leds would always mean more light if you can give them enough power and take away additional heat. There are at least 3 problems which needs to be addressed.

*1. Heat:* with limited size/weight/shape it is very hard to optimaly manage the heat. Limitations are more noticeably with many leds.

*2. Power:* batteries, resistance of all elements in circuit (connectors, wires, springs, etc) define usable power. Then are the looses in the driver circuit. More current yield in more looses giving less power to the leds. To run multi leds you need a lot more power then yet you get much more looses on the wires, etc. It is not linear function. More power means also more heat on the driver itself so you are at point 1. again.

*3. Beam profile:* You can't compare brightness (which is not the same as lumens) when you have different reflectors. Single led with bigger reflector would give more throw and feeling of being more bright than multi led setup with smaller reflectors. If you could have the same reflectors then you can compare the "brightness".

Taking all this into account (besides many other small things) and the fact human eyes are adaptable (not linear again) it is obvious you can't get much more bright light out of multi led flashlights. Regardless more leds can run more efficiently for the same output. It is dissapointig, I know, but the fact is we have many limitations.....


----------



## allthegearnoidea (Mar 27, 2014)

quick beam shots comparison of 9x cree led unti with single cree led unit, 
the 9 led light i got is this one, SingFire SF-823 9-LED 6000lm 5-Mode White Memory Bike Light - Black + Red (12 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
i picked it up of a UK forum member, mostly due to the battery and the light being a by product, (12 18650 cell pack). 
the light unit does give off a wide 'clean' spread of light and does not have any hot spots, but, is a little dissapointing for the potential!! there is little difference between the 3 main modes, High, medium, low, but does give a useful amount of light, 
Beam shots, 
High 

Medium

Low


comparison shots with Single cree light, 
High

Low


the one shot i havent got uploaded is the combined one, but the two does make a good amount of light,

the innerds of the 9led unit





in the right hands, with the right driver i would assume this light could be Pretty Awesome, - i swapped out the driver for an Upgraded version but it really didnt like it! ;-) as it is, it does provide a good spread and as a commuter light would work well (currently its destiny!), i normally ride with a spotty and floody single led on the bars and similar set up on the lid, that combo gives me Far more light than i need but does mean in the local woods trails, my dark riding routes are at the same paxce if not a little quicker than the daytime ones! ;-)


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Since you have 12 cell battery pack you can afford some more power to the light. Don't actualy know how much current does it takes from the batteries, but I can see several week points lowering input/utput voltage and the current.

1. Cable from the batteries is probably 22AWG. It should be at least 20AWG - use this from DX. Consider also changing connectors and/or shorter cables.
2. Switch and spring - it is probably low current switch, be aware, it might blow up. I assume it is tipical reverse clicky switch not momentarely. Spring is another limiting factor. I would use thick wire instead.
3. Input capacitor - can't see but probably to low capacity tanatalum one.
4. Output capacitors (black 50V 22uF) are very likely heating up. Change to 50V 100uF or higher if it fits. Low ESR or Tantalum ones would be better.
5. Can't see under the coil and sense resistors so can't tell about current regulation, but do see empty place for another sense resistor. Would add some, but needs to be calcuated based on existing elements there. See if there is a LEDA 6 leg chip somewhere.


----------



## allthegearnoidea (Mar 27, 2014)

ledoman, Thank you very much for that info, will amass the parts and get to it!


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Would love to see good clear pictures with all elements from different angles. Also elements under the coil and capacitors (just bend them upwards to take the picture). Then I might be able to do some calculation on current (maybe).


----------



## allthegearnoidea (Mar 27, 2014)

will pull it apart in a bit and get the best pics i can for you! kids and wife are heading out for a service at local church so will have a bit of peace! ;-)


----------



## allthegearnoidea (Mar 27, 2014)

ledoman, i have put the images taken on this thread so as not to hijack this one! ;-)
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-d...-runs-protected-mode-943118.html#post11657771


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

ewarnerusa said:


> This thread is a beast!
> 
> I have been getting by the last couple seasons with a cheap single CREE light and was satisfied. I even bought a Xeccon battery for it and it gets me 4 hours of ride time on high power. But lately I've thought that I could go brighter for the low cost of what's out there. While surfing Amazon, I accidentally clicked buy instead of add to wish list on the following light. Fortunately it was one of my leading candidates based on both a wide and a narrow beam in one. The other was reviewed in this thread  by Locoman with a good impression. I hope this one is the same.
> Amazon.com : SecurityIng® 4 Modes Waterproof LED Bicycle Light Special Disign Long or Short Range Lighting Modes Super Bright Lighting Lamp Bicycle Headlight LED Headlamp Flashlight Torch with 8.4 V 8800mAh Rechargeable Battery Pack & Charger (Black)


I was so excited about this new light, but it has been a bit of a let down. I like how compact and lightweight it is. I also like the way the battery is protected in a rubber skin. I think they could have made the wide angle LED not quite as wide angle, it seems spread a little too thin if that makes sense. The narrow beam is nice and focused bright like I expected. The battery lasted about 1.5 hours with continuous use of both LEDs. The light color is a little warmer/yellower than my other single CREE light which I'm indifferent about. But it just doesn't seem as bright as my current single CREE light. I prefer the old single CREE light more with the wide-angle lens. I may use this new one as a headlamp if I feel a need for lots of light, but I'll most likely continue to get by with what I've been using for a headlamp which is a surprisingly bright Planet Bike Blaze 2 Watt. I just prefer the convenience of a self-contained AA battery-powered light on my head instead of an external battery pack and dangling wire. Oh well, the inexpensive lights can't all be great. Not that this one was bad, but I was hoping for an improvement over the single LED one but instead it seemed less bright.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

MK96 said:


> A small refresh - today at LM a half of the SS X2
> 
> View attachment 941813
> 
> ...


Mine arrived yesterday. The pill sits on two tiny little supports with no thermal paste (there was plenty under the LED star though). :skep:

Nice and small with a spot beam so might work well on the helmet. Green indicator lights are very bright.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Ah, this light here:
Buy Single L2 Bicycle Lights /Cree XM-L2 4 Mode Max 1200 Lumen LED Bike headlamp(Only Lamp Cap) Black , from Lightmalls for $11.05 only in Main Website. Worldwide Free Shipping!!!

Any more comments on build quality? How significant is the poorly sinked pill? Is the heat from LED getting to the body, or does it need to go through the pill in this build?

(edit- I just saw on another post that the LED is mounted to a pill or slug that attaches to the body. If it's not heat sinked it'll be pretty lousy)

Could be a cute little backup / emerg light for a cheapo price.



znomit said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. The pill sits on two tiny little supports with no thermal paste (there was plenty under the LED star though). :skep:
> 
> Nice and small with a spot beam so might work well on the helmet. Green indicator lights are very bright.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

MK96 said:


> Thanks Garry! Everyone is welcome to post info here. I was little frustrated seeing new thread without a review for every light that newly appears
> 
> Another stuff - the 7-up ugly one and little pricey too
> 
> ...


Does anyone know if they have a helmet mount?


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

I wouldn't hang a 500grams monster to my helmet  It comes without a helmet mount for sure.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Promising new simple small 4 mode with no flashies light at FastTech.



















There's also a new 5x XP-L light.

-Garry


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

garrybunk said:


> Promising new simple small 4 mode with no flashies light at FastTech.-Garry


Wow, beam shot of that XM-L2 U2 doesn't have the least hint of any tint, it really does look Pure White. Wonder how accurate the photo is. Cause I've seen similarly colorless shots accompanying XM-L/XM-L2s, but in the shots you guys have posted they mostly look very Cool White, strong hint of blue.

Huh, wonder how the Neutral White XM-L2s on order will compare.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

It might be very close to this one: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/fandyfire-f88-dx-version-932876.html there are also XM-L2 version like the one you posted. Nice light anyway.


----------



## Roxxolid (Jun 16, 2014)

This thread is getting expensive... Lol

I'm waiting for a few goodies from GearBest... I got in on both the Yinding neutral white and SolarStorm XT40 neutral white group buys. 

Then, after ordering the Magicshine 828 kit with the rear light and battery box with lcd display from Amazon, I decided to go back to GearBest and grab the SolarStorm battery box, the Ultra Fire 18650 batteries and just for the heck of it, a Bluetooth headset... 

The only way I can justify all this since I already have my NiteRider Lumina 750 on my MTB Helmet along with the 2 Watt taillight and the SecurityIng bar light is that I have five bikes and hope to be moving lights a lot less


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Roxxolid said:


> the Ultra Fire 18650 batteries


OMG, why?


----------



## Appel (Dec 10, 2014)

@Roxxolid
You can start to collect lights. Then you don't have to justify what you buy anymore. This is a good trick I tend to use to fool myself...


----------



## Roxxolid (Jun 16, 2014)

-Archie- said:


> OMG, why?


I know, I should grab some of the Panasonics that are being offered on BLF... Lol


----------



## Roxxolid (Jun 16, 2014)

Appel said:


> @Roxxolid
> You can start to collect lights. Then you don't have to justify what you buy anymore. This is a good trick I tend to use to fool myself...


I'm going to have to start building my display case.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Roxxolid said:


> I know, I should grab some of the Panasonics that are being offered on BLF... Lol


I would say if you can cancel them, do it and don't buy batteries with the word Fire in it. They are the riskiest purchase you can make from any seller. http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...l2-3-mode-bike-light-944406.html#post11687386


----------



## Roxxolid (Jun 16, 2014)

Are those pictures of the opened batteries actually a little baby battery inside the big housing? 

How ridiculous... 

I've already PayPal posted the purchase but I am going to email them now to cancel the batteries I chose. Is there an alternative battery which GearBest sells that I could change to?

Thank you for your advice. 

Sent by Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 using Tapatalk4


----------



## Roxxolid (Jun 16, 2014)

I did some looking around on BLF and decided to order 8 2600 maH Samsung pink batteries for 37.30 shipped. 

The SolarStorm battery box with the USB cable and light connection looks like a good one. I'm excited to get them all put together in a month or so... 👍


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't forget to read my review of battery box if you haven't already. There is something written in red.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

You order the Samsungs from Banggood? Their set of 4 protected is one of the best bangs for the buck! 

-Garry


----------



## Roxxolid (Jun 16, 2014)

ledoman said:


> Don't forget to read my review of battery box if you haven't already. There is something written in red.


I saw your review, ledoman, Thank you!

I'm going to be buying protected cells until I know more about this game


----------



## Roxxolid (Jun 16, 2014)

garrybunk said:


> You order the Samsungs from Banggood? Their set of 4 protected is one of the best bangs for the buck!
> 
> -Garry


garrybunk, I thought so too, I ordered two sets of the Samsung last night. My girlfriend is going to make SO MUCH FUN of me for buying PINK BATTERIES!!!


----------



## Roxxolid (Jun 16, 2014)

GJHS said:


> I would say if you can cancel them, do it and don't buy batteries with the word Fire in it. They are the riskiest purchase you can make from any seller. http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...l2-3-mode-bike-light-944406.html#post11687386


Just got a response from Robert at GearBest. He's removed the Ultrafire batteries from the order. Excellent service.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Roxxolid said:


> My girlfriend is going to make SO MUCH FUN of me for buying PINK BATTERIES!!!


:lol:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ledoman said:


> Don't forget to read my review of battery box if you haven't already. There is something written in red.


Yep, too bad they don't still sell the originals ( without the USB plug ). I guess I'm lucky. Several years ago I bought a DIY 4-cell ( holder ) set-up from a guy that was making them by hand. Mine is wired for 4 cells in series but I could easily change that to 2S2P. It has no box per say but a small plastic bag coupled with a good battery bag works well enough for most situations. Still, considering the potential problems with cell holders I much prefer ( good quality ) soldered battery packs


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Yep, too bad they don't still sell the originals ( without the USB plug )


Has anyone figured out yet how to disable the USB from the circuit board of the new ones? Or can the entire board be removed easily?


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*4X XM-L2 U2 "Butterfly" from KD*

Anyone here know about this odd looking 4x Cree XM-L2 U2 LED 4-Mode 5000 Lumens Bike Light from KD? Haven't seen one like it offered elsewhere, but as it's unbranded assume it's some sort of clone. Hazarding its product name would translate from the Chinese as "Happy Butterfly," though a more appropriate sobriquet for this hideous little monster of a light head might be "Mothra."















Great UI: Single button with four brightness modes, no stupid strobe. Long Press for Off. Multi-colored battery indicatior similar to MagicShine's. And if the KD beam shot is to be believed, softest focus of any lamp on the market. No noticeable blue bias but just the _slightest_ suggestion of yellow _maybe_ in the outermost area, hard to tell. Listed as U2 White but that is not an actual Cree bin, AFAIK.

Furthermore wondering how bright - or rather, how dim - this "butterfly" might actually be (says the circuitry is 1500mA, sounds a bit underpowered for 4X XM-L2) and what way the emitters are wired, guessing 2S2P? Not necessarily looking for a lamp as insanely bright (and power-hungry) as the SS XT40, am more interested in overall performance. Funny though while this lamp does just scream SolarStorm, it doesn't appear to have the typical SS screw-thread connectors, they seem to be of the simple MS variety. And just after I ordered two of those new SolarStorm battery cases, D'oh!

Again, if anybody here can tell me more about this fugly lamp it would be much appreciated. Please, don't make me be the guinea pig!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Got my new one, with a USB lead also attached to it, why? Is it to recharge the batteries in situe or power some of the lights with USB plugs, bearing in mind that their usb plug has no cover, this will be interesting to see when this filled up with rain water :-(, will have to make a cap of some sort. Once more I kind of wonder if some of the people making some of these items to ride!!!!
I have not time to have an indepth look to it, but it looks like it also has a battery condition light and an on and of switch, all good except the USB lead


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Also got a Yinding YD, light head over Christmas, even smaller that my Gloworm X2, but the YD heat up very very quickly on high and stay hot, when I get time I will make a comparison between the two and the Solarstorm X2. But while you have lights available like them at a competitive price (except the Gloworm), I don't know why manufacturers bothers with design like the BUTTERFLY above, cant see any plus in such a big design, I kind of guess that the unit still will have bad heat conduction despite the size, but on the other hand, I SHOULD NOT criticize as I have not tried the BUTTERFLY so can not pass a valid comments on it.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

I seem to recall that shortly after the SS X3 hit the market, a SolarStorm light looking very much like the butterfly on the FastTech sight. I'm guessing it got replaced by the XT-40.

Skyraider59: There is a whole thread on that battery box. the USB lead is for charging other devices, or powering USB item on the go. Sadly there are some design problems, one of which is no cover for the USB socket.

That said, I still want one, and will buy it shortly.

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...tant-4-x-18650-battery-case-bicyc-943638.html


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Ian_C said:


> I seem to recall that shortly after the SS X3 hit the market, a SolarStorm light looking very much like the butterfly on the FastTech sight. I'm guessing it got replaced by the XT-40.


Yeah Ian I can see how SolarStorm would have replaced it with the XT-40. There is still a butterfly light on both FastTech and Lightmalls. FT has the FandyFire branded light head for like a dollar or so less than at KD but the specs are slightly different; for one, it's _only_ designated "2800 Lumens," as compared to KD's much more respectible "5000 Lumens"  and with an output current of 2800mA versus 1500mA over at KD. Also, it lists at FT as [XM-L2] T6 Cool White rather than KD's U2 White. Beam shot also looks a bit different, there are noticeable yellow-green and bluish halos not readily visible in KD's version.









OTOH, the one at LM is also a U2, but for a bunch more $ comes with a battery pack (KD is LH only) and has glow-in-the dark O-rings around the four lenses, which again are not pictured with the KD. They don't mention the circuitry but are more modest in reporting the lumens at a paltry 4500. No beam shot over at LM.

Another thing I noticed, each of the three sites offering it lists SMO reflectors with the Butterfly, but in all the pics it looks like its XM-L2 emittors are fitted with some kind of optics, or at least not the same kind of reflectors that SolarStorm uses in their 1-3Xs (at least to my untrained eye.) So makes me wonder if KD, FT and LM are offering lesser clones of some undistinguished model light head from god-knows-where and just swiped the graphics.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Reminds me of this one with one less emitter







SingFire SF-608B Bicycle Front Light 5 x Cree XM-L T6 4000LM White Light 5-Mode LED with US Charger and 6-18650 Battery Pack-98.72 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

GJHS said:


> Reminds me of this one with one less emitter


Yeah Mike, and there is also one just like that branded TrustFire. The plates in back look almost identical to that of the Butterfly, which I'm hoping has the driver placed in the "blank" spot, so as to avoid direct heat from any single emitter. Really wonder how the thermal management works, it's a bit more compact than the SS X3 but not as cramped as the XT-40. Perhaps it could run continously at high without stepping down, as long as it were kept in motion? Think you said somewhere that the XT-40 stepped down after a while even in front of a fan.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Yep, Plastic.*

So I wrote to Kaidomain because they had listed Coated Glass Lens and SMO Reflectors with the Butterfly originally, but from the pictures it looked like TIR Optics to me. Haven't heard back from them yet but just noticed they changed the product description to read Lens: Plastic TIR Optics. Wow, is this like the only 4X TIR on the market or what?! Be fun to play around with different lenses, looks like the face plate should come off pretty easily with just those two screws. Might make a good host for a Neutral White XM-L2 upgrade as well, if I work on my soldering skilz. Again, really like the UI on this because there are four brightness settings and you don't have to cycle through Off.

Would be interesting to compare the Butterfly with an XT-40, wonder how similar the circuitry might be - believe they're both 2800 mA? Expect beam pattern and thermal management could be a bit different between the two of them.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

andychrist said:


> So I wrote to Kaidomain because they had listed Coated Glass Lens and SMO Reflectors with the Butterfly originally, but from the pictures it looked like TIR Optics to me. Haven't heard back from them yet but just noticed they changed the product description to read Lens: Plastic TIR Optics. Wow, is this like the only 4X TIR on the market or what?! Be fun to play around with different lenses, looks like the face plate should come off pretty easily with just those two screws. Might make a good host for a Neutral White XM-L2 upgrade as well, if I work on my soldering skilz. Again, really like the UI on this because there are four brightness settings and you don't have to cycle through Off.
> 
> Would be interesting to compare the Butterfly with an XT-40, wonder how similar the circuitry might be - believe they're both 2800 mA? Expect beam pattern and thermal management could be a bit different between the two of them.


This "butterfly" lamp is interesting. I like that it appears to be using optics. This means ( unlike the XT40s' ) changing the optics should be a much easier possibility. If you can switch out a couple of the narrow optics for a couple wider ones this could make the lamp much more useable ( vs. the XT40 ) as a bar lamp. If you can live with the "funk" factor of this lamp it could work out real well in combo with another lamp providing a more narrower beam pattern coming off the helmet.

Personally, I'm still waiting for one of the Chinese companies to market a 3-up version of the Duo/Yinding/XS clone ( using optics )


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Cat-man-do said:


> Personally, I'm still waiting for one of the Chinese companies to market a 3-up version of the Duo/Yinding/XS clone ( using optics )


If you like TIR, maybe cheap clone of MagicShine MJ-872 will be suitable?


----------



## Roxxolid (Jun 16, 2014)

Just opened up the envelope from GearBest (thank you GearBest) with the Yinding neutral white 900 (bare light only, 35.33 shipped) today. It is a very compact size. I'm thinking it will be my helmet lamp now. Can anyone recommend a two battery holder for the back of the helmet which will hold two 18650 batteries?

Quick test of beam shot on an interior wall shows that I was hoping for warm white and it certainly is!

I'm waiting on my SolarStorm XT40 neutral white from GearBest which I hope will make a nice high lumen bar light.

Shipping took 14 days. I was worried about the time to receive the light but that's pretty good.

Compare the size with the Security ING 900. Big difference.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

I also got a Yinding YD from Gear Best a couple of weeks ago and it took just over two weeks to get to the UK, pretty good! But I must say that I am a little disappointed with it. I like very much the small size but it does warm up super quick and is not as power full as I expected. I have not done any output versus runtimes test so I do not know how it does behave, so will have to reserve full judgment until I do. 

BUT I went out yesterday and done some beam shots of the following, YINDING YD, SOLARSTORM X2, GLOWORM X2, FENIX BC30 and C&B Seen CITY SLICKER, for me to see which one has the best beam out of all these lights ranging from about £30 to £150. I will post photos later on


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Roxxolid said:


> I'm thinking it will be my helmet lamp now. Can anyone recommend a two battery holder for the back of the helmet which will hold two 18650 batteries?


I have reviewed one not long ago, it worked well for me but you will get a reduce run time running on only two 18650. have a look to my review. The firm selling them is in England and I am not sure where you are in the world but they may post abroad, the pack is very lightweight and basic but nice shape and does the job well, I like it! 
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...2-cell-helmet-battery-case-review-942264.html


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi , here are the beam shot taken on a very cold and windy night, camera is on tripod with light at handle bar height. Once I got home I took a measurement with my home made integration sphere. The results are in LUX are only to make a comparison of the light outputs in the photos and were taken after the light had been switch on for 30s to give time to the led(s) to warm up.The Gloworm, Solarstorm and Yinding were powered by the Gloworm battery pack showing 80% charge.
I have tried to get all the lights in an horizontal position by eye site, again not an easy job. I WOULD LIKE TO ADD THAT THE ILLUMINATION AND THE REACH DID LOOK A LITTLE BETTER IN REAL LIFE, THE CAMERA DOES NOT CAPTURE FULLY WHAT THE EYES SEE, BUT THIS STILL GIVE YOU A GOOD COMPARISON. The glowing point in the centre of the trail is my rucksack 25yards away and on the photo with the Gloworm and Solartstorm you can see the fence 50 yards away. (please click to see larger photo)
When I took my photos, the fence was better illuminated by the two lights but my camera would not let me select the 200ASA with the 1.6"/f4 setting which would have probably would have resulted with brighter photos! and probably closer to what I could really see as they appear to be a little darker than in real life!


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Skyraider, I take it your Fenix and C&B Seen are Neutral Whites and the Yinding, SS x2 and Gloworm in those shots you posted are Cool White?

Thanks!


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool test Skyraider. I can see positive points from each light based on what you want them to do, and where you want to mount them. While I ALWAYS appreciate seeing actual results like your test, it's difficult to really compare with how cameras handle light. 

I'm a major noob at night riding, but I learned really quickly that mounting ANY light on the helmet has a completely different affect on shadows than having it on the bars. For that reason, if paired with a helmet light I think it would be hard to beat the Yinding or SS X2 for the bars. If you were running just a bar light, then the Gloworm X2 or SS X2 would be my choice with the nod to the Gloworm just for overall brightness and throw. But...for the difference in $$, I know which one I would go with given the same battery pack.  

Who knows which one would be best for a helmet, and the results might be completely different mounted at that height. 

Thanks again for posting that...cool stuff man! 

I am leaning toward a bar and helmet combo from Mtbr Revolution that pairs the Sogn 900 dual with either the Spider 1211 or the S12 Two. I tried the cheapo route, and for $17 for a Thorfire SS X2 copy, I spent forever trying to clear up the issue of NOT EVEN GETTING the battery holder so it could mount to my bike. Hard to just run out and buy those locally.... :madmax:


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

andychrist said:


> Skyraider, I take it your Fenix and C&B Seen are Neutral Whites and the Yinding, SS x2 and Gloworm in those shots you posted are Cool White?
> 
> Thanks!


 Yes, it about a fair description, but the Fenix Neutral is warmer than the CBSEEN, the CBSEEN is Neutral and rest are cool white


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have done a lot of night ridding with the Fenix BC30 on bar and the Solarstorm X2 on lid and I must say that the warm bar light combined with the harsh far reaching white light on my lid did give me a very good result with trail details. I got the Gloworm for Xmas as I wanted to see what 1500real lumens looked like and also wanted a good battery Pack, I was not too bothered about the programing and thought this is an expensive gimmick. A well designed 3 level light should be all you need. Well after having owned the Gloworm for about a month, I have changed my mind, I really like the choice of being able to set my own power output to my own requirement, you really get a bespoke light! For me the whole gloworm package makes it a winner (except the go pro removable bracket which I do not like),BUT THE GLOWORM DO COME AT A PRICE!!!, I think this is as good bar or lid light. the light, battery, interphase are in a different league to the Solastorm or Yinding and only people who have tried the 3 lights will understand! 
My favourite second is the Solarstorm X2 for its low price and performance if you get a real one and not a copy! The Yinding, I have not tried it on a ride yet but from what I have seen this is a bar light which you need to turn off when you stop! It is a real burner! The CBSEEN and FENIX BC30 are wireless light which I do like and they both have their positive and negative point. I have done a review of the BC30 on CPF and I am currently reviewing the City Slicker for MTBR. (not posted yet)


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Skyraider59 said:


> Hi , here are the beam shot taken on a very cold and windy night, camera is on tripod with light at handle bar height.


Many thanks: very informative! :thumbsup:


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Dunno if you noticed some recent lights so I put them here:

A small one XM-L light:









A three LED SS X3, Owl like one:









A six LED that draws my interest what LEDs are actually in there (seems as Samsung 3535 ceramic either 5000 or 2700K tint - sort of Cree XP):









and a 2 LED "Despicable me" style :


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting those!

There is already a 3X "Owl like one" called the [Jexree] Bat. But this model lacks both the Bat's two little eliptical diffusers as well as any glow ring. Seems very similar to the SS X3 but with a different body.

Yikes, that 6X looks pretty clever. Is the lower row of reflectors angled down like in the golden "Despicable" ZhiShunjia light head below it? Pretty sure the latter was posted somewhere before on the forum and the consensus went that the lower angle was too severe? But from my experience of manually rocking my bar lamps' aim between climbing and descending, think either of those two light heads might actually do a good job covering both low and throw (though the ZhiShunjia at least could stand an eliptical lens on bottom, wonder how easy it would be to mod.) STOP TEMPTING ME! ;-)


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmm . . . some more links with more pics showing that 6LED light above which appears to use some type of 3535 LEDs:

Ebay link.










Alibaba. Beamshots there (take with a serious grain of salt!)



















Amazon

Something seems weird about the front lens, like it has some large wrap-around plastic lens. Seems cheap.

-Garry


----------



## Fourtrax (Mar 17, 2013)

*New cheapo Chinese LED bike lights 2014 - please post info/link/review link h...*

Looks to be almost a direct copy of the Light and Motion SECA. The L&M has a great beam pattern. Not sure what this one would be like.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

It is a cheap copy, plastic lens, ... I know, I know. We have to try it out


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

So did you place an order for the 6X, kuzmami?


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

andychrist said:


> Thanks for posting those!
> 
> There is already a 3X "Owl like one" called the [Jexree] Bat. But this model lacks both the Bat's two little eliptical diffusers as well as any glow ring. Seems very similar to the SS X3 but with a different body.
> 
> Yikes, that 6X looks pretty clever. Is the lower row of reflectors angled down like in the golden "Despicable" ZhiShunjia light head below it? Pretty sure the latter was posted somewhere before on the forum and the consensus went that the lower angle was too severe? But from my experience of manually rocking my bar lamps' aim between climbing and descending, think either of those two light heads might actually do a good job covering both low and throw (though the ZhiShunjia at least could stand an eliptical lens on bottom, wonder how easy it would be to mod.) STOP TEMPTING ME! ;-)


Yes the Jexree is a good light. That 3x is similar to SSX3 with a different body as you say. The 6x seems to have the lower row angled down.



andychrist said:


> So did you place an order for the 6X, kuzmami?


Still considering the order, $16 is nothing to loose


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MK96 said:


> The 6x seems to have the lower row angled down.
> 
> Still considering the order, $16 is nothing to loose


I'm real curious too, but without knowing about the efficiency of those mystery LEDs fear the thing could be too much of a bettery hog, especially as it only has High/Low steady modes. Too bad the high and low beams are not independent, that would be killer.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ordered. We'll see what is in there


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Took photos of my SolarstormX2, Gloworm X2 and Yinding YD side by side, the Yinding (Gemini Duo) copy is by far the smallest, this probably why it does get very hot very quickly!


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

Your gloworm mounted upside down does that make a differences to light lens?

Screw hole on left see writing on back.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Skyraider59 said:


> Took photos of my SolarstormX2, Gloworm X2 and Yinding YD side by side, the Yinding (Gemini Duo) copy is by far the smallest, this probably why it does get very hot very quickly!


The Yinding looks sharpest too. Did it come with the fluorescent O-ring or was that yours? (Mine came without any.)


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

I only purchased the head, so nothing else came with the Yinding. I like the fluo rings, makes it a lot easier to find when they drop on the ground! A lot more user friendly that the black one! Mine came from C&B Seen (UK)


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Smoke&Lasers said:


> Your gloworm mounted upside down does that make a differences to light lens?
> 
> Screw hole on left see writing on back.


 This was taken off its go pro type mounting fitted to my lid and was quickly fitted on the bar mount to take the photo, I did not notice this was upside down until you point it out! Looking at the light optic/lens, I would not think this would make any difference to the beam, but I do ride with it the right way


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

That is my setup GWX2 on bars as the most powerful & Yinding on my lid.

Very bright and hours of riding.

Wounded if GWX2 could mount on right make the switch closer to shifter.

Yes was half asleep


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Smoke&Lasers said:


> That is my setup X2 on bars as the most powerful & Yinding on my lid.
> 
> Very bright and hours of riding.
> 
> Wounded if X2 could mount on right make the switch closer to shifter.


 I take it you are talking about the X2 from Gloworm and not Solarstorm, a bit confusing for them to use the same designation!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Skyraider59 said:


> I take it you are talking about the X2 from Gloworm and not Solarstorm, a bit confusing for them to use the same designation!


This is why when you are talking about both you call one GWX2 and the other SSX2.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Solarstorms got a new design or is it just another solarstormification? :eekster:

2-led light








3-led light


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Smoke&Lasers said:


> That is my setup GWX2 on bars as the most powerful & Yinding on my lid.
> 
> Very bright and hours of riding.
> 
> ...


Very interesting, my GWX2v3 appear to throw better than my Yinding YD 2015, so I was going to try the opposite, 
GWX2 on lid and Yinding on bar, I suppose I will have to try both combination!







GWX2







YINDING


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MK96 said:


> Solarstorms got a new design or is it just another solarstormification? :eekster:


Not to mention this gem of a triclops:









So is the mount metal or cheap plastic? Glad it isn't a NW XM-L2 with TIG optics or I'd be tempted again, whew!


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

The light you posted comes with a metal mount, it isn't plastic for sure. Actually a 4-up with TIR exists:


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MK96 said:


> The light you posted comes with a metal mount, it isn't plastic for sure. Actually a 4-up with TIR exists


Yeah I posted about Mothra too, actually have one on order.  From the beamshot, "White" XM-L2 U2 doesn't look too bad, but guessing I'll want to mod her with NW stars if available in the right size.

Is that metal mount included on any other models? Don't recall having seen it before. Looks like there isn't any rubber foam on bottom, so maybe good for heat transfer if that was the point, but imagine it wouldn't have the best grip. Why I ordered Vancbiker's aluminum adapter for the 4X.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

The metal mount is the same as plastic, with a foam rubber. The powerful 7-up uses this metal mount also and you can get one at LM site and probably other sites as well.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

... and we are continuing here for the 2015: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/new-cheap-o-chinese-led-bike-lights-2015-a-946724.html. Mates please use the 2015 thread for further posting 

My list of lights reviewed here:

Windfire 3X:
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...m-l-t6-1200lm-5-mode-928009.html#post11411220

Trustfire TR-D014
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...0lm-bicycle-light-lc-907810.html#post11205114

Powerful 7-up XM-L T6:
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...ont-bicycle-light-lm-884687.html#post10872533

Fandyfire F88
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/fandyfire-f88-dx-version-932876.html#post11475904

HNDA 6-up:
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/seca-clone-lm-review-949872.html#post11780444


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

Are any of these light programmable like the XERA LED Light System | Gemini Lights ? I'm trying to get a bar mounted single light that can last me 24 hrs min putting out around 200-300 lumens on a lower setting for bikepacking and I have a lefty fork so can't do a hub dynamo.

Thank you,

Matt


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Are you opposed to running a tiny dual emitter lighthead? To produce the same output as a single it will use the the same or less power so runtime won't be an issue. The kd2 is essentially a clone of the Gemini duo and has a similar program function. It's tiny and it's only real drawback (heat dissipation) wont be an issue at those levels

With a 7800 mah 6 cell pack you should be able to get about 27-28 hours at 20 percent which should be around the output that you are looking for.


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

No, not at all, I will look at that one. Thank you manbeer.

Matt


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

No problem, I have 4 of them and it is a solid lighthead as long as it isn't driven too hard for too long.


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

They look sweet, what about the battery packs they have, any good?

I think I could also get by with this non programmable 4 mode that come set with 10% and 30% as the two lowest brightness levels. What kind of runtime do you think I'd get at those levels with this light?

http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S022925


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

If it was me, I shy away from the Little KD2 now. Just because of whats out there and to keep them from overheating takes modifying (unless leaving between low and medium all the time).

For your use, probably be fine if you keep it down below 50% and a good 6 cell pack. The chinese packs are no where near what they say they are. Or since your loading up for bike packing, just buy 2-3 good 4 cell packs and call it good. This way you have plenty of battery if you find yourself needing more light. Really want to go nuts, buy a solar charger so you can recharge your pack(s) during the daylight hours.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

This is a short review of that one.



Chowder Head said:


> They look sweet, what about the battery packs they have, any good?
> 
> I think I could also get by with this non programmable 4 mode that come set with 10% and 30% as the two lowest brightness levels. What kind of runtime do you think I'd get at those levels with this light?
> 
> http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S022925


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MK96 said:


> This is a short review of that one.


The one you reviewed was a d/x Fandyfire. Although the lamps look the same the K/D one isn't branded and is using a different ( 4 steady mode ) driver. Personally, I've always preferred the K/D stuff over the stuff from D/X although I've gotten a couple good lamps from D/X. No comment on D/X batteries. Quite possible the K/D batteries might be better as well. No way to know that though unless you buy one.

The cost of that K/D lamp/battery is quite high for a single emitter Chinese lamp set. For that cost the battery better be damn good.

In answer to Chowderhead's question; If the battery is decent the 2nd level should allow you a useable amount of light and still get you some very long run times.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

My intent was to show the beamshape. Electronics & battery capacity of cheap lights can vary even among the batches from same seller. As well as the lighthead body can be slightly different.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

B


Chowder Head said:


> Are any of these light programmable like the XERA LED Light System | Gemini Lights ? I'm trying to get a bar mounted single light that can last me 24 hrs min putting out around 200-300 lumens on a lower setting for bikepacking and I have a lefty fork so can't do a hub dynamo.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Matt


I set up my Yindings with a programmable board from KD. I also made up an AA holder for a friend, who used the combo to come second female in the Tour Divide in something like 17 days (and nights). I think it held 8AAs and cost $8 to make with the cable and connector.
Huge run times on lower settings.
The KD2 version of the light isn't well waterproofed or heatsinked.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice, any pictures of the battery holder?


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

Great information folks and the review, thank you very much.

The heat issue does concern me, as It would be nice to use the light for local rides as well. But for the Bikepacking, it would definitely never go above 50%, so that would work.

Offroad'bent, I'd love to see a pic of your AA pack as well. Any advice on how I could make one?

Matt


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Ofroad'bent said:


> B
> 
> I set up my Yindings with a programmable board from KD. I also made up an AA holder for a friend, who used the combo to come second female in the Tour Divide in something like 17 days (and nights). I think it held 8AAs and cost $8 to make with the cable and connector.
> Huge run times on lower settings.
> The KD2 version of the light isn't well waterproofed or heatsinked.


That's interesting. I wouldn't of thought an 8AA set-up ( 4S/2P ) would run a two emitter lamp very long. Four AA's in series is only 6volts. I would figure that two emitters in series would drop the voltage very quickly since AA's typically don't have very large mAh ratings.

On the other hand a 5S or 6Series ( x 2 ) might work pretty good but even then you might only get a 4000mAh capacity rating with the parallel set up using the best standard lithium AA cells.

If it were me I'd use only a single emitter lamp if I were going to use a 4S/2P AA set-up. I would think the Gemini Xera would be perfect for something like that ( seeing that it's programmable and gives choice of optics ) but once again I don't know the voltage requirement of the driver on the Xera and whether or not it would run on 6 volts very long. Nope, I think to be on the safe side for a single emitter lamp I'd go 5S/2P and for two emitters 6S/2P.

Once again though, a lot depends on the type of driver being used. You can buy cheaper lamps with drivers that require only low voltage ( 4.2 volts ) Kaidomain sells some of those but I doubt that they're programmable. If you want extremely long run times you definitely want to be able to program the output that you want...IMO.


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

OK, about to pull the trigger, but just wanted to see what you think or if anyone see's a problem. Also, for the batteries, would I get button or flat top?

KD 2 Light http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S023808

KD Waterproof 4x18650 battery case http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S023038

4 Panasonic 3400Mah batteries Amazon.com: Two Panasonic NCR18650B 3.7V 3400mAh Rechargeable Li-ion Batteries: Electronics

Edit: those batts get some bad reviews for not being real, so I'd probably get them here Panasonic Unprotected Raw Li-Ion 18650 3400mAh

Thank you,

Matt


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Chowder Head said:


> OK, about to pull the trigger, but just wanted to see what you think or if anyone see's a problem. Also, for the batteries, would I get button or flat top?
> 
> KD 2 Light http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S023808
> 
> ...


Well your tab so far is about $64, and doesn't yet include an 8.4v charger, Matt. Do you already own one? If not, a decent unit sold separately will run you $15-$18 with delivery, pushing your bill up to $79 or more. For only $50 or $57, IIRC, you could score either the NiteFighter BT40S or BT21 package which would include everything, although the battery pack will be 5200mAh rather than the nominal 6800mAh you'd supposedly get with the 4 Panasonics.

I won't get into the whole protected v unprotected cell controversy, save to mention that the SolarStorm case has all the springs mounted to the lid so that they press against both negative and positive ends of whichever kind one chooses. Physically flat tops make better contact with springs than do buttons, so from that stand point you might wish to go with the unprotected. Apparently an unmodded SS case does not offer real overcharge or overdischarge protection, but a good charger will not overcharge and a quality lamp like the Nitefighter or Yinding should cut off prior to overdischarge. (Now I'll duck to avoid all the bricks gonna get tossed at me.) Anyway a moot point if you just order a complete NiteFighter package and forgo the separate battery holder, loose cells and charger.

Happy trails.


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

Andy, thank you for the great input. 

I have two 8.4v chargers that came with my Magic Shine lights, I assumed those would work?

Also, the main reason for going with the LD 2, is to get the programmable 10 level brightness to be able to get some really long burn times for bikepacking. Those Nitefighters looks great, but don't give me this ability.

Matt


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The bt40 actually does with 4 modes, low is really low draw and still plenty of light.

Also no your magicshine chargers wont work, to do the set up your looking at you still NEED a balance charger, and the protection in the case is no good without balanced cells. Unbalanced used in that case will cause a big problem pretty easily.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Magichine charger works just like any other 8.4V 2S and would be good enough. If you are a little practical you can simply balance the cells in the 4P1S cradle like THIS. You just need to connect all cells in parallel and the cells would balance them by theirself when left in there for some time.


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

The BT40 looks like a great light for a killer deal, but I just checked the runtime at low and it's only 12hrs, I need 24+. I'm trying to get something with run times similar to the Gemini Zera, but for less $. Here's the Zera runtime numbers from there website.

XERA LED Light System (4-cell)

Brightness Level Lumen Output Run Time 
100% 950 4 hours 
90% 855 5 hours 10 mins 
80% 760 6 hours 
70% 665 7 hours 40 mins 
60% 570 9 hours 30 mins 
50% 475 12 hours 
40% 380 18 hours 
30% 285 26 hours 
20% 190 35 hours 
10% 95 46 hours 

I guess I should explain that its for bikepacking races where I ride through the night, multiple nights without stopping or sleeping and keeping it as light as possible is important.

As far as the battery goes, sounds like I probably should get a decent one from Hunk Lee.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well bt40 pack is good, get a second from hunk lee and you'll be in good shape for what you need. But that's my opinion, needing to run that long you need light and weight is much less of a factor so id carry a spare just in case.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I would still consider AAs for bikepacking when you can't charge. You can program the KD to some very low levels that still throw a decent amount of light. My Yindings with KD boards are the same, only waterproof.

The BT21 has some long-burning low modes too.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Cat-man-do said:


> That's interesting. I wouldn't of thought an 8AA set-up ( 4S/2P ) would run a two emitter lamp very long. Four AA's in series is only 6volts. I would figure that two emitters in series would drop the voltage very quickly since AA's typically don't have very large mAh ratings.
> 
> On the other hand a 5S or 6Series ( x 2 ) might work pretty good but even then you might only get a 4000mAh capacity rating with the parallel set up using the best standard lithium AA cells.
> 
> ...


I made Sarah one that holds 4AA for lithiums, and 5AA for alkaline cells I think. The holders were dirt cheap on eBay, and I used Dealextreme extension cords with the male end cut off.

They wouldn't run long on high, but on the lower settings she got long burns, and could buy refills at gas stations. I made her one that had 4S2P (2 parallel sets of 4 batteries in series) for the Lithium AAs, and that was lighter but more expensive than the 1S5P with Alkalines. We just duct-taped them waterproof.

Plastic Battery Case Storage BOX Holder With Wire Leads FOR 5 X AA 7 5V 5AA | eBay


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey all &#8230;.so I'm going to be doing my first night ride here soon and am looking into a new light.

unfortunately, i've only got a budget of about $60 right now but will definitely be buying another here soon (next month) to use as a helmet/bar combo.

from what i've gathered from this thread, there are two lights that stand out to me and they are;

Nitefighter BT40S Cree XP - G2 1600lm LED Bike Light Mini Neutral White Mountain Bicycle Headlamp-50.32 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com

~And~

Solarstorm XT40 2200Lm Cree XM - L2 4 Modes Waterproof LED Headlamp-55.75 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com

If you could only get one of either of these lights at the moment&#8230;..which one would it be?

Need to order soon~ 
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bt40s imo. Xt40 puts out a bit more light but batteries that come with solarstorm lights kinda suck. Bt40s kit comes with everything you need with one main thing, QUALITY BATTERY PACK with brand name cells.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Right on tigris…..thanks! 

Ordering the BT40 now!


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

It states on the website that "flat rate" shipping is 10-25 days…….

while "priority direct mail" shipping is only 3-7 days…… 


neither of them cost anything….. just wondering how true the 3-7 days is?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

DustyTrail said:


> It states on the website that "flat rate" shipping is 10-25 days&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> while "priority direct mail" shipping is only 3-7 days&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> neither of them cost anything&#8230;.. just wondering how true the 3-7 days is?


What website did you order from? Did you go with priority shipping?


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Cat…. I went through Gear Best. 

Yes, I went with priority shipping. 

i'll post here the day it comes to share how many "actual" days it took to arrive.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

DustyTrail said:


> Hi Cat&#8230;. I went through Gear Best.
> 
> Yes, I went with priority shipping.
> 
> i'll post here the day it comes to share how many "actual" days it took to arrive.


Watch your e-mails. Gearbest will notify you when the item ships. I placed an order that shipped 4 days ago. I'm in Maryland, east coast USA. If you get yours before I get mine I'll be completely surprised. Did priority shipping cost more? How much ?


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

I'll keep an eye out for an email….. 

Priority did not cost anything extra… when I was checking out, there were a couple of different options to choose from. 

One, was "Standard Shipping" = 10-25 days for $0.00

And then there was "Priority Shipping" 3-7 days which was also $0.00

Then, there was other options that required me to pay extra for speedy delivery. 

I was just a tad confused and thrown off because the first 2 options were both completely free …yet, the delivery days are days apart from each other. 

Anywho, I chose "priority" so we'll see what happens. 

I too will be completely surprised if I get the light before you….definitely not counting on it.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

DustyTrail said:


> I'll keep an eye out for an email&#8230;..
> 
> Priority did not cost anything extra&#8230; when I was checking out, there were a couple of different options to choose from.
> 
> ...


Yeah, usually when something is free there is a reason. I forget now where I ordered but once I ordered something from China and paid for the express shipping. I believe it arrived via DHL but time wise there was not much difference than normal ( free ) shipping. Not to mention DHL doesn't leave a package at your door if you're not home. Now if they give you the option for UPS , the UPS guy will _sometimes_ leave the package. In my case I'm rarely home when the UPS or DHL is in the neighborhood. That's one of the reasons why I usually just order regular post. With regular post the mailman just leaves it in my ( locked ) mailbox.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Our mailbox is 1/3 mile down the road….. (yes we live out in the sticks). 

So if whatever is sent to us by way of USPS, and doesn't fit in our mailbox, we get a card in there telling us to pick it up at the PO the next day. ...(yes, our mail comes late). 

FedEx & UPS will drive to our front door and drop it off every time. 


On a side note….. the LBS just called a little bit ago and told me my new trek sf 9.6 will be ready for pick up tomorrow morning! 

#Superstoked


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cat im surprised DHL doesn't work well for you, I get mine in 3-4 days after shipping confirmation email using DHL, and being where I live, I had them put my sig on file so they leave at my back door like ups does.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Ordered the light on the Aug 31st….. and still nothing. not even a confirmation. 

this is bumming me out…. might have to order the light from a different company


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Chinese holiday, doesn't matter what company you ordered from last week, you wont get shipping confirmation on anything from china till sometime this week.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

I've ordered 6-cell case from GearBest (they call it "battery"  ) September 1st, and got shipping notification September 2nd. Then, September 5th. it was reported by tracking service as 'received for processing'...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

^^^...Yep, Those Chinese holidays set everything back. Luck of the draw, still check your spam folder just to be sure. Chinese "Victory day" ( Sept. 3rd ) is a one day national holiday. Just be glad it wasn't one of the week long ones. If you don't get a email by Weds. I'd send them an email to ask about your order, possibly could be back ordered. Usually it takes 3-4 business days after the order is placed before it ships...as long as it is in stock.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Did you make sure it was in stock when you ordered??? It shows in shopping cart if stock runs out.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

It happened to me about 4 times ... the site says it is on stock and a couple of days after I payed it says out of stock  Now go figure ...


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

I see AMAZON has the BT40 in neutral for $9 more, *free 2day shipping* for prime membahs,....

It's getting to be that time of year, just unboxed my gloworms after getting the 4800K neutral upgrade...



tigris99 said:


> Bt40s imo. Xt40 puts out a bit more light but batteries that come with solarstorm lights kinda suck. Bt40s kit comes with everything you need with one main thing, QUALITY BATTERY PACK with brand name cells.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

tigris99 said:


> Did you make sure it was in stock when you ordered??? It shows in shopping cart if stock runs out.


Well damn&#8230;..

when I ordered the NiteFighter BT40S, it clearly showed that it was in stock!

Then yesterday, which was Nine days ago since I ordered, I still never received any confirmation or ANYTHING, so I ended up writing to Gearbest and this is their response 

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

Thank you for contacting Gearbest.
Unfortunately, this order is not ready yet. The item your ordered is a hot sale and there have been significant supply issues with the manufacturer.We are as disappointed as you and feel let down by the manufacturer. We wish to apologize unreservedly for this situation.

We are very sorry that the product is not in stock now, it will be back in stock around 7-10 business days.

We can offer you 2 options:

Option 1 Wait a little more

We expect to ship the item on as soon as possible once it is back in stock.

Once we ship it you will receive an email from us.

Option 2 Choose a replacement

In that case please kindly give us the website's link.

Here are some suggestions here : If there is any price difference we either refund it to you on your wallet or ask you to cover it if you choose item more expensive.

For any inconvenience, we would be glad to give you a 5% coupon code "****" for the compensation.

Once again, we sincerely apologize for any inconvenience that may have been caused and we look forward to hearing from you. 
Thanks for your understanding in this matter.

Best Regards,

Bess

Gearbest Customer Service 
GearBest - Best Gadgets & Electronics Deals

What REALLY sucks is that there are a Bunch of night rides going on in my neck of the woods right now that I'd like to get involved in and now it looks like I either wait for who knows how long...&#8230;.or order another light that I'll probably be unhappy with or whatever&#8230;

If it were you guys, what would you do???

Is there another light out there that'll do just as good of a job for about the same amount of $$$?

I need a light ASAP!!!!!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

DustyTrail,
If I was in your predicament I'd order one of these CycleBeam 700 with free Amazon Prime 2 day shipping.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZWX2CN8...UTF8&colid=38DCPZPLWKJAB&coliid=IFU07D8GWZKTE

I know it probably isn't rated as high of lumens as the light you've been trying to get and it is straying a bit from the Cheapo Chinese LED theme of this thread. But I have been nothing but impressed with the CycleBeam 930 that I'm using as a helmet lamp. It is brighter on high power than my Cheapo Chinese single CREE bar lamp that I'm still using, so I use it at medium power so it compliments it better.

I see they also offer a 900 in a bar mount arrangement. 
http://www.amazon.com/Lumen-Long-Li...WYZ40X87&dpSrc=sims&dpST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

DustyTrail said:


> If it were you guys, what would you do???
> Is there another light out there that'll do just as good of a job for about the same amount of $$$? I need a light ASAP!!!!!


AMAZON has the BT40 in neutral for $59, *free 2day shipping* for prime membahs,.... for $4.99 more they guarantee it delivered tomorrow.

4 left in stock...


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks Patski for that link….had I known they sold it on Amazon "Prime" I would have done that to begin with. 


Hopefully they send me the real deal and not a clone or copy of the NiteFighter. 


I'll go ahead and get my $ refunded from gear best, and order through Amazon instead.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

ewarnerusa said:


> DustyTrail,
> If I was in your predicament I'd order one of these CycleBeam 700 with free Amazon Prime 2 day shipping.
> Amazon.com : CycleBeam(TM) 700 Lumen Long Run Time Bike Light | The Most Rugged Bike Light You Can Find on Amazon : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> ...


Those look like awesome lights&#8230;.. and thank you for the links.

But at the moment, I only have enough for 1 light. so it's either a bar light or one that i can attach to my helmet.

unfortunately, at this time, I can only afford one or the other&#8230;. (too many other expenses atm) &#8230;&#8230; so if you were to choose from the ones you posted or the NF BT40S, which one would you get?

.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Of the links I've posted I've only personally used the 930 that I'm currently using as a helmet light using the provided bar mount which swivels. Like I said, it is a great light that I use on medium power to complement the single CREE Cheapo Chinese bar light that I run. The 930 gets me 2 hours of run time on medium and an hour if on high power. It is nice in that it is self contained (no external battery), but that limits its run time. I have a spare battery for it that I always bring with fully charged and I swap when needed. It provides a pretty focused beam though, even when adjusted to its widest angle. For that reason, I don't recommend it as your only light. In contrast, the bar mounted 900 has a few negative reviews saying its light pattern is too spread out and therefore seems less bright. I am most curious about the 700 I provided a link to, that's why I recommended it first.

To be honest, if I am suggesting one light it is the link I just provided above to the cheapo chinese one. I'd also get the wide angle diffuser lens. This light has been my workhorse for a few years now and I've gone through a few different helmet lights to compliment it. I did buy a nice battery pack to go with it so I can get 4 hours out of it on high power. The OEM battery barely delivered an hour on high power. That amazon listing claims you could get it here next week.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dusty, the light for the amazon bt40s link is THE REAL ONE. Many of us can vouch for that, alot of people got their bt40s that way. The seller is nitefighter. There is a clone on amazon too but it goes by a different name.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

My neighbor bought a yingding the last time GBest had a sale promoted on this forum, AUG11.

It arrived today.



DustyTrail said:


> Hi Cat&#8230;. I went through Gear Best. Yes, I went with priority shipping. i'll post here the day it comes to share how many "actual" days it took to arrive.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks Tigris99….just cancelled my order over there at gear best and reorder from Amazon. 

says it'll arrive on tuesday ….should have gone this route to begin with. 

wish i'd known….


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

My BT40S was just shipped this morning and will be here Tuesday! 


Thanks again folks!


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Got my NF BT40S today….. very very satisfied. 

Will be going on my 1st nite ride tomorrow so we'll see how it fares. 

Definitely going to invest in the BT21S for my helmet. 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Scottwend (Sep 22, 2015)

I have one of these lights and love it. One thing I found to upgrade the light is a visor which stops rider glare. You can see it here. I have several available. Or you can use the idea to come up with your own design. Great simple improvement.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271991944826


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok, so i've been really loving the BT40s that i purchased as my dedicated bar light...so I ordered the NF BT21 about a month ago as my helmet light but recently cancelled my order due to backorders from GB.

So Im still searching for a new "helmet" light and narrowed it down to these two choices.

I was wondering if any of you can help me make a decision???

1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A0MINVG...UTF8&colid=ND8IED5FB8RO&coliid=I38585XEIE9PBC

2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M1ZGHKY...UTF8&colid=ND8IED5FB8RO&coliid=I3I8CW3UNS2GMX

Thanks in advance!


----------



## allthegearnoidea (Mar 27, 2014)

I would suggest you look at the 'Solarstorm' or equivalent, 2x xml U2 cree's, tiny light, great output (get the 8.4v version!) and Very light for a helmet mount, can be had Very cheaply too! Mine's a few years old now but bought it for £16! - about $26??


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Tha Xeccon should be a good choice (though it's cool white and your BT40S is neutral white).

BTW - WTH? This is a laughable Ebay listing! It's got an "XM-L R8" LOL! I bet it's a fake Cree LED. Oh, but it does have some beam diffusion on the upper part of the lens (i.e. Fenix style).

And that compass oriented sideways!









-Garry


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

DustyTrail said:


> Ok, so i've been really loving the BT40s that i purchased as my dedicated bar light...so I ordered the NF BT21 about a month ago as my helmet light but recently cancelled my order due to backorders from GB.
> 
> So Im still searching for a new "helmet" light and narrowed it down to these two choices.
> 
> ...


Reorder the BT21!!! I'm not trying to be a smart ass but it is so much better than the lights you linked. I own over 20 lights (Gloworms, Gemini's, Light & Motion, Nitefighter's, MagicShine, Xeccon, Moon) and the BT21 is one of my favorites and best performers. The BT21 also has the NW emitter tint that matches your BT40. Gearbest shows the BT21's are in stock now but even if you had to wait I still would because the BT21 is that much better than the other two.
Mole


----------



## allthegearnoidea (Mar 27, 2014)

Just had a nose through the last pages, Do you guys. Not find with the Multiple led's I the one unit that you get a 'hotspot' of light that is not All that much use? 
A few of the guys I ride with have 3 or 4 led units, they always seem to have a large central area of the beam thats Too bright to help, almost Hides the trail in light if that makes sense??


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Depends on optics/reflectors used.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Also is a big problem with using cool white versions. Get neutral white and obstacles are ALOT MORE VISIBLE.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

MRMOLE said:


> Reorder the BT21!!! I'm not trying to be a smart ass but it is so much better than the lights you linked. I own over 20 lights (Gloworms, Gemini's, Light & Motion, Nitefighter's, MagicShine, Xeccon, Moon) and the BT21 is one of my favorites and best performers. The BT21 also has the NW emitter tint that matches your BT40. Gearbest shows the BT21's are in stock now but even if you had to wait I still would because the BT21 is that much better than the other two.
> Mole


For an helmet light, I was going to say the SOLARSTORM X2 if you are on a budget or the GLOWORM X2 if you can stretch to the high price.

Most of the very cheap single LED lights give you a nasty hotspot and the cheap 4 or 5 XML give you a wall of very bright cool light which does wash every thing out, you only realise this when you try out decent lights, the only thing they have going for them is their price, which allow a lot more people do hit the trails at night so, they are a good thing!

I do own the SSX2, GWX2 and Yinding all twins, ideal for a helmet light, but for me the GW X2 is miles a head due to battery stamina, beam, build quality, remote switch, the SSX2 is very good for its low price, I did not like the Yinding at all, not user friendly, switch positioned on the rear and more and less flush to the body! I have not tried the NF B21 so can not say, but the price and specs does look good!

MRMOLE, I know they are in different price range, but how does the NF BT21 compare to the GWX2? Thanks


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I highly doubt you will ever find a quality SolarStorm X2 anymore. The good ones are gone and the newer ones are junk (little to no heatsinking, underdriven, etc. . .). I wish people would stop recommending the SSX2. It's not like recommending a Gloworm where you know the quality is consistent. 

Closest you might get to the SSX2 would be the SolarStorm X3 in neutral white from GearBest. I THINK it had decent thermal properties and output.

-Garry


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

I bought 3 about 3 years ago, one was a crap copy and the other two were good ones, I have sold one and the other one is in my lights draw now as I have been converted to my expensive Gloworm X2! Thanks reminding us that they are a lot of knock off around!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Skyraider59;12274088 said:


> MRMOLE, I know they are in different price range, but how does the NF BT21 compare to the GWX2? Thanks


Stock to stock My X2V3.1 produces about 20 more lux or about 10% on my light meter (bounce test). The BT21 has a wider beam but less throw (35-40% center beam lux #'s) than the X2V3.1. With "equal optics" (Gloworm XS Spot) the BT21 has about a 5% advantage in both bounce and center beam lux #'s and still retains a beam width advantage. UI on the Gloworm is better (programmable driver, remote) but the mode button on the BT21 is easier to use than any light I've used with a button on the back. The top button and the bezel/optic sealing could be a problem is wet climates on the BT21. Stock mounts on the Gloworm are excellant, which I can't say about the BT21 but you can add a "Vancbiker finned GoPro mount" to the BT21 and not the X2V3.1. Big advantage for me living in a HOT climate. Stock the Gloworm handles the heat better but with the accessory mount the BT21 has the advantage and is brighter on hot rides (over 100°). Quality the Gloworm is much better and service (Action-LED-Lights) is outstanding!!!!! whereas with the BT21 you have to suffer with typical Chinese problems. That's all I can think of right now, but if you have any specific question, ask away.
Mole


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Mole, I am in the UK and we do get a lot of rain winter and unfortunately summer as well, well most summers:-(


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

These lights are awesome. Bright and cheap! I use one on my helmet and the other on my handle bars.

2500LM CREE XM-L T6 LED Bicycle Bike Front Head Light Headlamp Headlight Lamp


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Can we just lock this thread?

Here is the new/updated version of this thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/new-cheap-o-chinese-led-bike-lights-2015-a-946724.html


----------

